# Duyuru > Kültür >  Sadaka sosyalizmi!

## bozok

Sadaka sosyalizmi! 


*Necati Doğru* 
*[email protected]* 
*15.09.2007* 




*Bir isim takmak gerekli, bir ad vermeli. Birbirinin zıttı iki gelişmeyi "içine gülümseme de koyarak" anlatacak bir tanımlama bulmalı.*

*Ne olabilir!*

*Yaratıcılığınızı zorlayın.*

*Bir kavram kazandıralım.*

*Türkçeyi zenginleştirelim.*

*şöyle anlatayım:*

*ülkemiz ekonomisi 2002 yılından beri tam 22 çeyrektir büyüyor, gelişiyor, serpiliyor. İhracatımız 100 milyar dolara dayandı, ithalatımız 170 milyar dolara koşuyor, o kadar iyi gidiyoruz ki, "istikrar içinde dünyanın cari açık veren birinci ülkesi ve yabancının parasına en yüksek faizi veren memleketi" olduk. Dolar milyarderi sayımız 80 yılda; "Koç-Sabancı-Karamehmet" diye bir çırpıda sayılabilen 3 kişiyi geçememişti, son 5 yılda "dolar ağası listesine giren zengin sayımız 25" oluverdi.*

*Fakat çadır da artıyor.*

*Her yıl kabarıyor.*

*Hızla çoğalıyor.*

*Ne zaman ki ayların sultanı Ramazan?a giriyoruz, daha ilk iftar saatinden başlayarak gözlerimizin önüne fakirlik, yoksulluk, çaresizlik, garibanlık, işsizlik, aşsızlık tevekkül ve teslimiyetinden kurtulamamış; Pakistan, Hindistan, Bangladeş, Afrika'nın Kızılhaç yardımlarını kapışan Tutsi kabilesi görüntülerini hatırlatan "Ramazan çadırları" konuluyor.*


*****

*Bu yıl da konuldu.*

*Geçen yıl kentlerimizde belediyelerin sevk ve idaresinde kurulan "Ramazan çadırlarında" 10 milyon yoksul, çaresiz, talihsiz, arkasız, torpilsiz, hamili kartsız, garip, gureba iftarını açarken bu yıl sayı 11 milyona ulaştı.*

*İzdiham yaşanıyor.*

*Büyük kuyruklar oluşuyor.*

*Dün bizim gazete VATAN'da iç sayfada fotoğrafları da vardı. Adana'nın 3 yoksul mahallesinin yollarının kesiştiği noktada fakir çocukları öğle vakti kuyruğa girmiş, "plastik iftar tepsisi alabilmek için" akşam namazının okunmasına kadar beklemişlerdi.*

*Buna bir ad koymalı!*

*Bu nedir?*

*Sovyet sosyalizmi; "her insana iş imkanı yaratıp, insanın insandan yardım dilenmesini yok etmek" hedefi üzerine kurulmuştu. Başaramadı, insanları votka ile uyuttu. Bizim ülkemizde 5 yılda "dolar milyarderi sayısını 25"e çıkartıp, Başbakan'ın 26 yaşındaki oğlunu gemi sahibi yapabilen Türkiye liberalizmi" yoksul, garip, aşsız, işsiz, gelirsiz, talihsiz, torpilsiz 11 milyon kişi yaratıp onları "Ramazan çadırı" ile uyutuyor. Bizimkinin adı; olsa olsa "Sadaka sosyalizmi" olur ve kavram üretme işçiliğine uyar.*


*****

*Kimsesizleri, fakirleri, sahipsizleri tertemiz yataklarda yatırıp bakacak evlerin-barınakların-kurumların sayısı artırılabilir, Ramazan gelince de sadece "çok geri toplumlarda rastlanan kamu alanına çadır kurup Ramazan ayında oruç açmak için sadaka kabul etmeyi yurttaş kimliği haline dönüştürmeden" bu insanlara gizlice, kimse görmeden, reklam yapmadan, tantana etmeden, onların insanlık onurlarını zedelemeden "iftarlık-sahurluk yemek dağıtımı" yapılabilirdi. Cumhuriyet'in medeniyet ve modernleşme hedefine ancak böyle varılabilirdi.*

*Medeniyeti korumadılar.*

*5 yıl geçti!*

*Tersini başardılar.*

*üadır sayısını artırdılar.*

*Ve dolar milyarderi sayısını!*

*Tek ülke, çift sistem.*

*üadırlarda sadaka sosyalizmiyle, plazalarda dolar milyarderli liberalizmini birlikte büyüttüler.* 

*Bunun bir adı olmalı.*

*Kişi yaptığıyla anılmalı.*

*Lider zaferiyle adlanmalı.*

*Bunlar sadaka sosyalisti!*

----------


## bozok

Sıkın dişinizi! Ramazan bitecek! Zengin olacaksınız!   


*Necati Doğru 
[email protected] 
17.09.2007 



Size söylemiyorum, ğsadaka sosyalizminin simgesi haline getirilen Ramazan çadırlarında her gün oruç açmak zorunda kalan 11 milyonğ  yoksul, çaresiz, işsiz, aşsız, arkasız, talihsiz, torpilsiz, hamili kartsız, garip gurebaya, fakir fukaraya sesleniyorum.

Sıkın dişinizi!

Ramazan bitecek!

Zengin olacaksınız.

Ramazan biter bitmez, ğşehirlerin kamu alanı olan meydanlarına kurulup sadaka sosyalizminin tantana ve tanıtım aracı haline getirilen iftar çadırlarığ da kalkacak. üünkü 11 milyon fakir, zengin kabul edilecek. Onlar, çoluk-çocuk-baba-anne-nene-dede; bir gece önce yataklarına ertesi gün ne yiyeceklerini bilemeden yatanlar, bir gece sonra Başbakanğın 26 yaşındaki gemi sahibi oğlu gibi ğgeleceğinden kuşku duymayan, ekonomik büyümeden payını alan, işini geliştirme planları yapabilenğ birey olarak uyanacaklar.

Bu nasıl olacak!

Politbüro karar verecek.

Garip-gureba!

Fakir-fukara!

Zengin sayılacak.

üadırlar da kalkacak.

Sadaka sosyalizminin halk tarafından seçilmiş liderleri sayılabilecek belediye başkanları, başbakanlar, milletvekilleri; ğfakirlerin ne kadar süreyle fakir kalacağına ve ne zaman fakirlikten kurtulup zengin olabileceğineğ  karar veriyor. 

Kur çadırı!

Yoksul iftar yapsın.

Kaldır çadırı!

Yoksul zengin sayılsın!

üok geri kalmış toplumlarda rastlanan kamu alanına ğ2 bin -3 bin yoksulun, çaresizin, işsizin, aşsızın doluşabileceği büyüklükte çadırlar kurup oruç açmak için sadaka kabul etmeyi yurttaş kimliği haline dönüştürmüş yani sadaka sosyalizmiğ kurmuş politbüro önde gelenleri, bu utanç tablosunun keyfini de çıkartıyorlar.

Milliyet Gazetesi muhabirlerinden şükran Pakkan, İstanbulğun büyük iftar çadırının Bağcılarğda bin metrekarelik büyüklükte kurulduğunu öğrenmiş.

İftar zamanı gitti.

Gözlemlerini yazdı.

Yoksullar, çaresizler, kentin kenar mahallelerinden gelmiş işsiz-güçsüz çok çocuklu aileler, önlerine konulan tencerelerden, mahzun, mahcup, göz göze gelmekten utanarak kendi servislerini yapıp ğiftarlarınığ açarken Bağcılar Belediyesiğnin seçilmiş önde gelenlerine (Yeni Belediye Başkanı Lokman üağırıcı, yeni AKP Milletvekili ve eski Belediye Başkanı Feyzullah Kıyılık ve üst düzey partili bürokratlar) ğpapyonlu hizmetğ sunuldu.

Papyon takmış garsonlar!

Beyaz eldivenli!

üiçeklerle ayrılan daha yüksek platformdaki 5 masaya hizmet verdi. Bu 5 masada oturanlar ğsadaka sosyalizmi çadırığ nın VIP konuklarıydı. Yoksullar, masalardaki tencerelerden yemeklerini kendileri alırken VIP konuklara, ğpapyonlu garsonlarğ iftarlık sunuyordu.

Din aynı din!

Kitap aynı kitap!

İnanç aynı inanç!

Oruç aynı oruç!

İftar aynı iftar!

Zaman aynı zaman!

üadır aynı çadır!

üoğunluk tencereden yiyor!

Azınlık VIP oluyor.

Papyonlu garson tutuyor.

21. yüzyılda, 2007 yılında ğdin alet edilerekğ İstanbul meydanlarında Ramazan ayı boyunca kurulan 2 bin-3 bin kişilik ğsadaka sosyalizmi çadırlarındağ sınıflaşma, alt tabaka-üst tabaka yapılaşma manzarası böyle doğuyor.

Necip Fazıl severler ya!

Rahmetli dirilseydi.

Bu çadırı görseydi.

ğüz yurdunda garipsin

üz vatanında gureba

Allahğın adını anarak!

üz çadırında yaptılar seni

Papyonlu paryağ 
*

----------


## bozok

İşte Erdoğan'ın yarattığı Türkiye


*Tufan TüRENü*
*[email protected]* 
*16 Eylül 2007* 



*İSTANBUL Bağcılar'da dev bir iftar çadırı. İçersi tıklım tıklım. Yetkililere göre 3 bin kişi var.* 

*Bunlar, birbirini ezerek içeri girmeyi başaran şanslı insanlar.*

*üadır ikiye bölünmüş.*

*Sağ taraftaki masalara erkekler, sol taraftakilere de kadın ve çocuklar oturtulmuş.* 

*Masalara tencerelerle yemekler konmuş.* 

*Her masa servisini kendisi yapıyor.* 

*Yemek bol, tencere boşalınca hemen yenisi getiriliyor.*

*Mönü: İftariyelik, mercimek çorbası, çoban kavurma, pilav, baklava.*

** * **

*Salonun dip tarafında bir platform var.* 

*Platforma kurulan 10 masa ise VIP konuklara ayrılmış.* 

*Orada oturma ayrıcalığına sahip VIP konuklara papyonlu garsonlar hizmet ediyor.* 

*Gelenlerin hepsi "Ne yapalım, durumumuz hiç iyi değil onun için çoluk çocuk karnımızı doyurmaya geldik" diyorlar.* 

*Yemek sona erince bütün yalvarmalarına rağmen içeriye giremeyen çocuklar çadıra dalıp masalarda kalan yemeklere saldırıyorlar.* 

*Kimileri parçalanmış ekmeklerle zeytinleri topluyorlar, kimileri tencerelerde kalmış olan pilavları servis kaşıklarıyla yemeye çalışıyorlar.* 

** * **

*Yurdun hemen her tarafında "muasır medeniyetlerden" uzak, iç paralayan bu tablolar hep aynı...*

*Sosyal devlet anlayışıyla taban tabana zıt bir sistem.* 

*Yoksul, çaresiz insanları iktidara muhtaç etme siyaseti.*

*Onlara refah yerine iane dağıtarak "Allah razı olsun" dedirtme yöntemi.*

*İşte AKP'nin ve Tayyip Bey'in yaratmak istediği Türkiye.*

*İslam gömleği giydirilmiş, kadınları örtülü, sosyal yaşamda din kurallarının geçerli olduğu "ılımlı İslam" düzeni.*

** * **

*İstanbul'un bırakın halk lokantalarını, en sosyetik olanları bile bu düzene şimdiden ayak uydurmaya başlamışlar.* 

*Bu lokantalardan birine girdiğiniz zaman size sorulan ilk soru şu oluyor:* 

*"İftar mı bozacaksınız, yoksa yemek mi yiyeceksiniz?"*

*Bu lokantaların birçoğu ise içki servisini kaldırmış.* 

*Bazıları ise gece geç saatlerde içki verme yöntemi getirmiş.* 

*Anadolu'da ise hemen bütün kentlerde, lüks otellerin dışında yemek bulmak olanaksız.* 

*Hemen hepsinde de içki servisi ramazan boyunca yok.* 

*Kamu kurumlarının çoğunda bir ay süreyle yemekhaneler kapatılmış.*

*Kimilerimiz olan bitenin farkında değil, kimilerimiz "Bir şey olmaz" diye gönüllerini serin tutuyor.*

*Ama herkes şunu iyi bilsin ki, Türkiye "ılımlı İslam"a doğru kayıyor.* 

** * **

*Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğan'ın "Tek adam" olmak için Prof. Ergun üzbudun'a hazırlattığı anayasa taslağı tamamlanmak üzere.*

*"Topluma danışma şovu" da tamamlandıktan sonra taslak Meclis'e gelecek ve kabul edilecek.* 

*Gerekirse halk oylamasına gidilecek ve "Tayyip Bey Anayasası" Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nin anayasası olarak yürürlüğe girecek.* 

*Sonra mı ne olacak?*

*İşte onu ne siz sorun, ne de ben söyleyeyim.*

----------


## bozok

üadırlarda karın doyuran devlet!  

*üzcan YENİüERİ 
[email protected] 
YENİüAĞ GZT.
Yazı Tarihi: 19/09/2007 



Birileri kamunun sırtından ihtiyaç sahiplerine ğkarlı dağdan kar bağışlarğ gibi iane dağıtmaktadır. Seçim sırasında dağıtımı hızlandırılan gıda paketleri ya da son yılların en sıcak yaz gününde servis edilen kömürlerden söz etmiyoruz. Mübarek Ramazan ayı dolayısıyla 1995ğli yıllarda başlatılan ğRamazan üadırığ  uygulamalarının giderek amacının dışına taştığından söz ediyoruz. Giderek de mübarek ramazanın ilahi havasına aykırı bir konuma bürünen çadır yemeklerinden. Hele hele bazı yerlerde ramazan çadırı diye kurulanlar gerçekte panayır çadırlarını aratmamaktadır. Ramazan çadırları ayın ruhaniyetinden son derece uzak işportacı mekanlarına dönüştürülmüştür.

Gerçekte Ramazan çadırları son derece mütevazı şartlar ve gerçek ihtiyaç sahipleri için istisnai durumlarda kurulması gerekmektedir. Bunların abartılı ve verdiği yemeği milletin gözünün içine sokan bir anlayışla organize edilmesi doğru değildir. Her şart altında yardımı alan tarafın, ruhunu incitmeyecek şartlar içinde yapmanın esas olması gerekir. Gerçek İslami yardımda, alan elin, veren eli bilmeyecek şartlar içinde yapılması söz konusudur. Unutmamak gerekir ki, Türk kültüründe ğSadaka Taşığ  denilen olgu bu hassasiyetin ürünüdür.

Ramazan çadırı uygulamalarının yıllar itibariyle giderek azalmasının amaçlanması gerekirken giderek arttığı ve çadırlara giden insanların sayısının çoğaldığı gözleniyor. Hatta uygulamalar kurumsallaşarak sosyal bir fenomen halini almaya başlamıştır. Verilen bilgilere bakılırsa Ramazan çadırlarından yararlananların sayısı geometrik diziyle artmaktadır. Bu durum halkın, hatırı sayılır önemli bir kısmının giderek bir akşam yemeğine muhtaç hale getirildiğini de anlatır.

Ancak bizim üzerinde duracağımız husus bu değildir. Ramazan çadırlarında dağıtılan yemekten, evinde iftar edecek aşı bulunmayanlardan çok daha fazla ihtiyacı olmayanların yararlandığı gözlenmektedir. üadırlar yoksul ile hali vakti yerinde olanı, asalaklar ile acizleri bir arada toplayabilmektedir. Hatta bazı Ramazan çadırlarında bir çeşit protokol masaları bile kurulmaktadır. Yakında VİP bölümü için masalar tahsis edilirse şaşırmamak gerekir. üadırlar, aciz olan, açıkta olan, muhtaç olandan daha çok asalakların istilasına uğramaktadır. 

Diğer yandan iktidarlar dağıtılan kömür, gıda paketleri ve çadır yemekleriyle bir anlamda karşılıksız yardım almayı onur sorunu yapmayan, el avuç açmaktan hicap duymayan insanların sayısını artırmaktadır. Bu durum dilenciliğin devlet eliyle kurumsallaştırıp teşvik edilmesi anlamına gelmektedir. ğVeren elin, alan elden üstünğ olduğunu hatırlayalım. Ramazan çadırları, adeta verdiği mesajla veren değil alan el olmayı kutsamaktadır.

Böyle giderse yakın bir gelecekte iktidarlar yetmiş milyonluk çadırlar kurmak zorunda kalacaklardır. Devleti, çadır devletine dönüştürenler sonunda halkın karnını da ancak Ramazan çadırları marifetiyle doyurulabileceğini kanıtlamış olmaktadırlar. Radikal sefaletle Ramazan çadırlarının miktarı arasında yakın bir ilişkinin olduğunu unutmamak gerekir.

İnanılmaz bir biçimde devlet ve yerel yönetimler bilerek ya da bilmeyerek halk kitlelerini dilendirmeye ve el avuç açmaya yönlendirmektedir. Bazı yerlerde dağıtılan yardımlardan almak için birbirini ezerek hücum edenlerin verdiği fotoğraflar, üzerinde durulması gereken sosyal yaralardır. İnsanların yalnızca ekmeğe değil onura da ihtiyaçları vardır. Asıl olan, insanların bir ay süresince karınlarını doyurmak değil onların onurla yaşayacakları şartları yaratmaktır.Belediyelerin ya da devletin görevi, insanları çadırlarda karnını doyurmak zorunda olmaktan kurtarmaktır. Herkesin evinde karnını doyurduğu, çadırların istisnai şartlar için kurulduğu bir Türkiyeğyi yaratmak, ülkeyi yönetenlerin asli görevidir. 

*

----------


## bozok

Allah biliyor! Biz de bilelim!  

*Necati Doğru 
[email protected] 
28.09.2007 




Allah kerimdir, cömerttir, kerem sahibidir, lütfu ve ihsanı boldur. Her şeyden haberlidir, yukardan bakınca görüyordur, sevabını da bana, size, ona, vergi veren hemen herkese yazıyordur.

Bize çaktırmıyorlar.

Açık etmiyorlar.

Söylemiyorlar.

Ramazan ayında şehirlerin en büyük meydanlarına kurulan yoksula, çaresize, işsize, umutsuza ğoruçlarını açsınlarğ diye yiyecek vererek aslında inaçları ve Ramazan ayını alet edip ğoy toplamak için üretilmiş sadaka sosyalizmini Türkiyemizğe has bir modelğ olarak kazandıranlar (başta Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül ve Başbakan Tayyip Erdoğanğın iktidar partisi çizgisindeki tüm yeni sivil, politik bürokrasi ve Anadolu ağırlıklı olarak uç verip taze zenginleşen sınıf mensubu elitistler) bizden gerçeği saklıyor.

Parayı bize ödetiyorlar.

Allah kabul ederse!

Hayır duasını kendilerine alıyorlar. Ramazan ayı boyunca ğsadaka sosyalizmi çadırlarınağ giden ve sayıları 11 milyona ulaşan yoksul insanlar, kendilerine sunulan iftar yemeklerinin parasının bizlerden çıktığını bilmiyor.


***

Bu gerçeği ben bulmadım.

Prof şükrü Kızılot buldu.

SKY TVğnin iyi habercilerinden Can Baydar da, iki gün üst üste konuyu çeşitli açılardan alıp işleyen yayınlar yaptı. Prof şükrü Kızılot, vergi yasalarının ince labirentlerinde dolaşırken, 3 yıl önce, 2 Ocak 2004 tarihinde, 5035 ve 581 sayılı yasalarla ğvergi yerine sadaka verenlere muafiyet tanınmasınağ imkan veren yeni düzenlemeler getirildiğini gördü.

üç yıl olmuş.

şükrü Hoca dahil herkes uyumuş. Bu düzenlemelere göre, bir dernek ya da vakıf, kuruluşunun amaçları bölümüne; ğfakirlere yardım amacıyla gıda bankacılığı faaliyetine bulunuruzğ diye yazarsa bu tür vakıf ve derneklere yapılan gıda, temizlik, yiyecek, giyecek yardımlarının tutarı vergiden düşülüyor.

Hem gelir vergisinden.

Hem kurumlar vergisinden.

Fakire-fukaraya, garibe-gurebaya, Ramazanğda kurulan iftar çadırına koşan milyonlarca çaresize; birileri yiyecek-içecek yardımı yapıyor görünüyorlar. Ancak yardımın tamamını vermeleri gereken vergiden düşüyorlar.


***

Gıdayı kim vermiş oluyor.

Sen, ben, o...

Biz, siz onlar...

Vergi verenler...

İftar yemeğinin parasını biz veriyoruz, duayı onlar yani Ramazan çadırlarını kurarak ğkimsesize iftar desteğiğ verdik propagandası yapanlar topluyor. Allah da bunu görmüyor, bilmiyor, sezmiyormuş gibi toplumu kandırıyorlar. Gıda bankacılığı ile uğraşan vakıf ve dernekler ve onlara destek verenler, ğfakirlere yardım ettikleriğ için takdir topluyor.

Gerçekten takdir etmeli.

Fakat yaptıkları harcamayı vergilerinden düşünce bu, ğhayır etme eylemiğ olmaktan çıkıp, toplumun vergisini verenin parasıyla ğfakir-fukarayı-garip-gurebayı Ramazan çadırında kandırmağ siyasetine dönüşüyor.

Allah bunu biliyor.

Biz de bilelim istedim.*

----------


## bozok

*Başbakan'ın sadaka dağıtan devlet modeli*


*Tufan TüRENü*
*28 Aralık 2007* 
*[email protected]* 



ANAYASAMIZA göre Türkiye Cumhuriyeti demokratik, laik ve sosyal bir hukuk devletidir.


*"Sadaka"* dağıtan bir devlet değildir.


üağımızda sosyal devlet, sadaka dağıtarak yoksullukla savaşmaz.


Refah dağıtır.


İnsanlarının insanca yaşamalarını sağlar. 


Bunun için toplumdaki gelir dağılımı dengesizliğini düzeltir.


Az kazanandan az, çok kazanandan çok vergi alır.


Yasadışı ekonomiye, soyguna, talana izin vermez.


Asgari ücreti vergi dışı bırakır. 


Emeğin değerini korumak için gerekli önlemleri alır. 


Memuruna, işçisine, emeklisine, dul ve yetimine rahat yaşayabilecekleri kadar maaş verir.


Sağlık ve eğitim hizmetlerinden herkesin yararlanmasını sağlar. 


Bütün vatandaşlarını sosyal güvenlik şemsiyesi altına alır. 


Onlara iş bulur. 


İşsiz kalana işsizlik sigortası öder.


Sosyal devlet bunları yapmakla yükümlüdür.


üünkü modern devlet, tüm bireylerinin onurlu birer vatandaş olmalarını amaçlar.


Onları sadakaya muhtaç etmez.


* * *


AKP iktidarı, ülkenin yönetimini eline aldıktan sonra sosyal devlet kavramını bir kenara itti.

Yardım paketleri dağıtmaya başladı. 


Osmanlı dönemindeki imaretler sistemini yeniden yaşama geçirerek bedava yemek dağıtma yöntemini getirdi. 


üstelik bunları AKP yapıyormuş havası verdi. 


Başbakan geçen gün övünerek açıkladı:


*"şu ana kadar 8 milyon aileye 6 milyon ton kömür dağıttık."*


Doğal gaza zam üstüne zam yaptıkları için vatandaş bu temiz enerjiyi kullanamıyor.


üaresiz dağıtılan kömürleri yakıyor, kentlerin havası yeniden kirleniyor. 


Başbakan valilere, kaymakamlara, kamyonun şoför mahalline oturup yoksul halka kömür dağıtmalarını emrediyor. 


Böyle yapılırsa Türkiye'nin uçacağını iddia ediyor.


Bu çağda, Avrupa Birliği'ne aday ülkenin başbakanı söylüyor bunları.


* * *


ünceki gün Türkiye İstatistik Kurumu'nun bir araştırması açıklandı:


*"Türkiye'de 12 milyon 920 bin kişi yoksul.*


*539 bin kişi ise aç.*


*Açlık sınırı aylık 205 YTL.*


*Yoksulluk sınırı aylık 549 YTL."*


* * *


Türkiye, OECD ülkeleri arasında en yoksul ülke.


İşsizliğin en yüksel olduğu ülke.


Gelir dağılımının en bozuk olduğu ülke.


Vergi adaletsizliğinin en yüksek olduğu ülke. 


Milli geliri en düşük ülke.


Enflasyonu en yüksek ülke.


Yolsuzlukların en yaygın olduğu ülke. 


Ama yalnız OECD'de değil tüm dünyada en yüksek reel faizi veren ülke.


Başbakan Erdoğan bu acı tabloyu sadaka dağıtarak düzeltemez.


Sadaka dağıtarak partisine oy toplayabilir. 


Ama sosyal devletin yükümlülüklerini yerine getiremez.

----------


## bozok

*Uçan Türkiye!..*

*Yazan: Gündüz AKGüL* 
*27 Aralık, 2007* 
*HakimiyetiMilliye*


Sosyal Devlet anlayışı Türk anayasa hukukuna 1961 Anayasası ile birlikte *"Cumhuriyetin Nitelikleri"* başlığı altında sayılan temel bir unsur olarak girmiştir.

Bu bağlamda;

1982 tarihli Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Anayasasının 2 Maddesi *"Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, toplumun huzuru, milli dayanışma ve adalet anlayışı içinde, insan haklarına saygılı, Atatürk milliyetçiliğine bağlı, başlangıçta belirtilen temel ilkelere dayanan, demokratik, laik SOSYAL bir hukuk Devletidir."* Amir hükmünü içermektedir.

Literatürde sosyal devlet; devletin sosyal barışı ve sosyal adaleti sağlamak amacıyla sosyal ve ekonomik hayata aktif müdahalesini gerekli ve meşru gören bir anlayış şeklinde tarif edilir.

Anayasa Mahkemesi'nin 16-27 Eylül 1967 tarih ve K.1967/29 sayılı Kararında Sosyal Devlet kavramı şöyle açıklanır:

*"(Sosyal devlet) ... Ferdin huzur ve refahını gerçekleştiren ve teminat altına alan, kişi ve toplum arasında denge kuran, emek ve sermaye ilişkilerini dengeli olarak düzenleyen, özel teşebbüsün güvenlik ve kararlılık içinde çalışmasını sağlayan, çalışanların insanca yaşaması ve çalışma hayatının kararlılık içinde gelişmesi için sosyal, iktisadi ve mali tedbirler alarak çalışanları koruyan, işsizliği önleyici ve milli gelirin adalete uygun biçimde dağılmasını sağlayıcı tedbirler alan adaletli bir hukuk düzeni kuran ve bunu devam ettirmeye kendini yükümlü sayan, hukuka bağlı kararlılık içinde ve gerçekçi bir özgürlük rejimini uygulayan devlet demektir."* 

Yine Anayasa Mahkemesi bir başka kararında, Sosyal Devlet kavramının şöyle anlaşılması gerektiğini belirtir:

*"Sosyal hukuk devleti, güçsüzleri güçlüler karşısında koruyarak gerçek eşitliği yani sosyal adaleti ve toplumsal dengeyi sağlamakla yükümlü devlet demektir. üağdaş devlet anlayışı, sosyal hukuk devletinin, tüm kurumlarıyla Anayasa'nın sözüne ve ruhuna uygun biçimde kurulmasını gerekli kılar. Hukuk devletinin amaç edindiği kişinin korunması, toplumda sosyal güvenliğin ve sosyal adaletin sağlanması yoluyla gerçekleştirilebilir. (...) Anayasa'nın Cumhuriyetin nitelikleri arasında yer verdiği sosyal hukuk devletinin dayanaklarından birini oluşturan sosyal güvenlik kavramının içerdiği temel esas ve ilkeler uyarınca toplumda yoksul ve muhtaç insanlara Devletçe yardım edilerek onlara insan onuruna yaraşır asgari yaşam düzeyi sağlanması, böylece, sosyal adaletin ve sosyal devlet ilkelerinin gerçekleşmesine elverişli ortamın yaratılması gerekir."* 

Yazıyı okuyan değerli okuyucuları ilk bakışta *"Uçan Türkiye"* ve Sosyal Devlet, nereden çıktı düşüncesine kapılabilirler.
AKP Genel Merkezinde, halkla ilişkiler başkanlığı tarafından düzenlenen *"Yarım Milyon Gülen Yüz AKİM Programı"* toplantısında Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan yaptığı konuşmada, şimdiye kadar *8 milyon aileye 6 milyon ton kömür* dağıttığını belirttikten sonra "*Bütün valilerimiz, Kaymakamlarımız şunu bilsin, eğer evinde sobası yoksa sobasını da alacaksın. Ama benim fakirim onurludur, gururludur, senin kapına gelmesini beklemeyeceksin, gideceksin arayacaksın. Sayın Valim, Sayın Kaymakamım, atlayacaksın kamyonun şoför mahalline oturacaksın, gerekirse sen gideceksin. Kapıyı çalacaksın, kömürü, sobayı sen vereceksin, bunu yaptığın zaman Türkiye uçar, uçar, bu noktaya gelir."* Demiş.

Anayasamız, Türkiye Cumhuriyet'inin *"Sosyal bir hukuk devleti"* olduğunu kesin emri ile Başbakanın bu söylemlerini bağdaştıramadığım için Uçan Türkiye- Sosyal devlet'i ister istemez yan yana geldi.

Sosyal bir Devletin Başbakanı olan Sayın Erdoğan, bu söylemleri ile bireylerin refahını güvence altına alan, emek sermaye ilişkilerini dengeli olarak düzenleyen, ekonomik önlemlerle çalışanları koruyan, işsizliği önleyici ve milli gelirin fertler arasında adaletli dağıtımını sağlayan sosyal devleti değil, sadaka kültürünü devletin yetkilileri eliyle yurttaşa benimseten bir devlet tarifi yapıyor.

Gönül isterdi ki Sayın Erdoğan bu konuşmasında;

İşsizliği en az düzeye indirmeyi,
Milli gelirin yurttaşlar arasında eşit dağılımını,
Sosyal güvenlik yasalarını çıkararak, gelişmiş Avrupa ülkelerinde olduğu gibi, iş sağlamadıklarımıza, iş verilince kadar geçimini sağlayacak şekilde sosyal yardımda bulunmayı,
Asgari ücretten gelir vergisi almamayı,
Kayıt dışı olanları, kayıt altına alarak milli gelirde artış sağlamayı,

Her bireyin kazancı oranında devlete vergi vermeyi,
Vergi yükünü, ücretlilerin sırtından alarak nefes almalarını sağlamayı,

İktidarımız döneminde başardık ve *"Türkiye'yi uçurduk"* diyebilseydi.

Ne gezer;

*"Benim fakirim"* diye nitelendirdiği 8 milyon aileye 6 milyon ton kömür dağıtmakla ülkede, 8 milyon fakir aile (ortalama 4 kişiden 32 milyon nüfus) yaratmakla övünmektedir.

Sayın Başbakan;

Görevin bu ailelere sadaka dağıtmak değil, ekmeğini, peynirini, zeytinini, hiç olmazsa haftada bir 1 kilo etini alacak ve kimseye avuç açmayacak iş bulmaktır. Sosyal Devlet bunu gerektiriyor.

Kaldı ki ortalıkta dolaşan söylentiler, iktidarınız tarafından özellikle seçim dönemlerinde dağıtılan bu yardımların, oy'a dönüştürülmesi için muhtarlarca saptanan ve partinize oy veren yurttaşlara dağıtıldığı yolundadır.

Yazımı Sayın Başbakana iki soru ile bitirmek istiyorum.

1-ülkesinde 8 milyon fakir aile (nüfusumuzun nerede yarısına yakını) yaratan ve ülkesini uçurduğu savında bulunan, başka bir devlet biliyor musunuz?

2-Sosyal devlet gereklerini yerine getirmeyen bir Başbakan, Anayasanın 2. maddesinde ki amir hüküm ve herkesi bağlayan Anayasa Mahkemesi kararları karşısında Anayasa suçu işlemi olmuyor mu? 

Her bireyin bir iş sahibi olduğu ve refah içinde yaşadığı bir Türkiye dileği ile... 26.12.2007

Gündüz AKGüL
Emekli Cumhuriyet Savcısı

[email protected]

----------


## bozok

*Görmeyene ayna faydasızdır!*

*Rahmi TURAN*
*[email protected]* 
*30 Aralık 2007* 



BAşBAKAN, valilere, kaymakamlara, "Eğer vatandaşın evinde sobası yoksa sobasını al.

Benim fakirim gururludur, senin kapına gelmesini beklemeyeceksin, sen gideceksin, kapıyı çalacaksın, kömürü sen vereceksin. Bunu yaptığın gün Türkiye ne olur biliyor musun? Türkiye uçar, uçar!" diye emir verip sadaka dağıtan bir devlet modeli çizedursun, İlhan Kesici'nin Meclis'te 2008 bütçesini eleştirirken yaptığı konuşmanın etkileri hala sürüyor.

ülkedeki gelir adaletsizliğini azaltıp refah sağlayacağına, sadaka dağıtarak Türkiye'yi kurtaracaksın, öyle mi? *Sadakayı geçim yolu yapmak göz boyamaktır!*

Yardım paketleriyle oylar alınır ama ülkede refah yaratılmaz!

Yatırım yapmak, iş sahaları açmak, işsizliği yok etmek gerekir!

* * *

İlhan Kesici ayna görevi yaptı, birtakım insanlar da ona kızdı. Demek ki ayna, görmeyen kişilere yardımcı olmuyor!

Dışarıdan sürekli borç alıp, çalışmadan, üretmeden yemenin sonu hiç iyi olmayacak gibi... 

2008'de *"kırılganlık katsayısı"* en yüksek olan ülke Türkiye!

Nedir bu kırılganlık denen söz? Kesici, "Uluslararası ekonomik organizasyonlar politik bir dil kullanır *'Kriz yaklaşıyor'* demez, *'Kırılganlığı artıyor'* derler" diye açıklıyor bunu...

AKP iktidarında, 2002-2007 arasında, Türkiye'nin toplam borcu 218 milyar dolardan 436 milyar dolara çıkarak tam iki misli arttı. Türkiye bu süre içinde 184 milyar dolar faiz ödedi. üdenen bu faizlerle tam 60 adet Atatürk Barajı yapılabilir, Türkiye'nin çehresi değiştirilebilirdi.

Yabancı şirketlerin Türkiye'ye gelmek istemelerinin, Batı'nın bize bol bol borç vermesinin altında yatan gerçek budur. Dünya ölçüleri yüzde 4 civarında iken, yüzde 17.21 gibi ballı faizi kim istemez ki? *Aslında acımasızca yolunuyoruz!*

İlhan Kesici, ekonomideki büyüme hızının düştüğünü, enflasyonun arttığını da rakamlarla açıkladı. Buna kimse *"Yanlış"* diyemez, çünkü Başbakan Erdoğan da ekonomi açısından 2007'nin sıkıntılı bir yıl olduğunu belirterek *"Enflasyonda hedefi maalesef tutturamadığımız için başarısızız. Rakam açık ortada"* dedi.

Bu, takdir edilecek bir itiraftır ama daha önceki *"Türkiye büyüyor!"* nutukları ne olacak? Ekonomi büyüdü, vatandaş küçüldü. *Büyüyen faizciler oldu.* Yabancılar bizim sırtımızdan milyarlarca dolar kazandılar! Bu, Türkiye'nin büyümesi midir?

* * *

2007, Türkiye için kayıp bir yıl oldu. 2008'de, politik ifadeyle *"kırılganlık"* denilen *"kriz"* tehlikesi var. Başta işsizlik olmak üzere, üretim ve üretimdeki katma değeri artırmak, cari açığı (döviz açığını) kontrol altına almak gerekiyor.

Cilalı laflarla insanlarımızın aldatılmaması lazım.

2008'de bizi bekleyen dört büyük sıkıntı: Yüksek dış ticaret açığı... Yüksek cari açık... Yüksek işsizlik... Düşük üretim...

Dünya Bankası'nın öncülüğünde yapılan uluslararası standartlardaki araştırmalarda günde 1 doların (ayda 30 dolar, yaklaşık ayda 40 YTL) altında bir gelirle yaşayanlar *"aç"*, günde 2 doların altında bir gelirle yaşamak durumunda olanlar *"fakir"* kabul ediliyor.

Buna göre dünya nüfusunun yarısı (3 milyar insan) günde 2 dolardan daha az, 1.5 milyar insan da 1 dolardan daha az bir gelirle yaşıyor. Yani, dünyadaki 3 milyar yoksul insanın 1.5 milyarı aç. Dünya standartları esas alındığında Türkiye'de açlık sınırının altında 539 bin kişi, yoksulluk sınırının altında 12 milyon 900 bin kişi yaşıyor. 

Refahta, geri kalmış Afrika ve Asya ülkelerinin ilerisindeyiz ama Batı ülkelerinin en gerisindeyiz. İşte büyümüş halimiz bu! 

Sadaka dağıtan devlet modeliyle kalkınabilir miyiz?

----------


## bozok

*Sosyal devletten sadaka devletine* 


Hazırlanan yeni istihdam paketine göre kıdem tazminatı kaldırılıyor. Yeni uygulamayla işveren, işçinin fondaki hesabına, işçinin aylık ücretinin yüzde 3'ünü geçmemek koşulu ile prim yatıracak. İşveren ayrıca, fona yatıracağı bu prim nedeniyle, işçinin ücretinden hiçbir indirim yapamayacak

üalışma ve Sosyal Güvenlik Bakanı Faruk üelik, istihdam paketini Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'a sundu. Birkaç gün içinde Bakanlar Kurulu'na sunulacak paket, işçi haklarını önemli ölçüde tırpanlıyor. Sosyal Güvenlik Yasası ile pek çok hakkı sınırlanacak işçilere bir darbe de İstihdam Paketi'nden gelecek. üalışma ve Sosyal Güvenlik Bakanı Faruk üelik, son şeklini alan paketin getirdiği düzenlemeleri AKşAM'a açıkladı. Kıdem tazminatında "bireysel fon oluşturulması" seçeneğini uygun gördüklerini söyleyen üelik, "Bize göre en doğru çıkış yolu bireysel fon. Yani işveren, işçi başına fona prim yatıracak, biz de bunları denetleyeceğiz" dedi. üelik, mevcut kıdem tazminatı uygulamasının ise işçi aleyhine olduğunu savundu. Atılan kişiye kamu dışında hiçbir özel sektör kurumunun kıdem tazminatı ödemediğini ileri süren üelik, "Sorun da bu. Biz işçi kendi isteği ile ayrıldığında da fondan yararlanmasını sağlayacağız" diye konuştu. 



EN AZ 10 YIL BEKLEMEK GEREKİYOR

BAşBAKAN'a sunulan taslağa göre, kıdem tazminatı yerine getirilen sistemde, işveren her ay işçinin aylık ücretinin yüzde 3'ü oranında bir tutarı bireysel fona aktaracak. 


BU primlerin fona yatırılıp yatırılmadığını Sosyal Sigortalar Kurumu denetleyecek. 


İşüİLER, işyerlerinden ayrıldıklarında ya da emekli olduklarında fonda biriken paralarını alacaklar. Taslak hazırlanırken buna belli bir süre limiti getirilmesi de tartışıldı. Başlangıçta 10 yıllık süre öngörüldü. Ancak süre konulup konulmaması Bakanlar Kurulu?nda tartışıldıktan sonra netlik kazanacak. 


EVLENDİKTEN sonra 1 yıl içinde kendi isteği ile işinden ayrılanlara verilen kıdem tazminatı uygulaması tamamen kaldırılacak. 


İşüİ, farklı işverende geçen çalışma sürelerinde fonda biriken parasından, hizmet sürelerini birleştirmek suretiyle yararlanabilecek. 


İşVEREN, bireysel fona yatıracağı primi işçinin gerçek ücreti üzerinden değil, daha düşük tutar üzerinden hesaplayarak yatırırsa, işçi için büyük kayıp gerçekleşecek. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Doğumdan önce 4 ay çalışma şartı

SOSYAL Güvenlik Yasası'nda, doğum yapan çalışan kadına ödenen emzirme ödeneğiyle ilgili yeni bir düzenleme getirildi. Mevcut yasada doğumdan sonraki 6 ay süresince her ay, doğum tarihinde geçerli olan asgari ücretin üçte biri tutarında emzirme ödeneği veriliyor. Yeni tasarıda, bu haktan yararlanılması için, doğumdan önceki 1 yıl içinde en az 120 gün kısa vadeli sigorta kolları primi ödenmesi gerekecek.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Kreş parası gelmeden kalktı

KADIN istihdamını teşvik için düşünülen, çalışan annelere "kreş parası yardımı" da paketten çıkarıldı. Bu modelin devlete 550 trilyon lira yük getirdiğini hesaplayan hükümet, kendi projesinden geri adım atarak, eski sisteme döndü. İşverenin kreş açma zorunluluğu hafifletildi. Buna göre, 150'nin üzerindeki kadın işçi çalıştıran işverenin kreş zorunluluğu devam edecek. Ancak işveren, mevcut sistemdekinden farklı olarak, kreş açmak yerine 0-5 yaş arası çocuklar için özel kreşlerle anlaşarak, hizmet satın alabilecek. Bakan Faruk üelik, kreş açma zorunluluğu kapsamına giren 863 civarında işletme olduğunu, ancak bunun yarısının kreş açmadığını savundu. Getirdikleri sistemle işverenin özel kreşlerle anlaşarak, hizmet satın alacağını anlatan üelik, "Bu işverenin maliyetini de düşürür, çünkü kreş açmak daha ağır bir yükümlülük" dedi.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Meslek lisesi mezunu kriteri

PAKETTE, 18-29 yaş arasında genç işçi çalıştıran işverene getirilen prim teşviki de meslek lisesi mezunu olma koşulu ile sınırlandırıldı. Meslek lisesi mezunu işçi çalıştıran işverenin ödeyeceği primi 5 yıl boyunca devlet üstlenecek. İmam hatip liseleri de meslek lisesi kapsamında olduğu için prim desteğinden yararlanacak. İşveren, 18-29 yaş arasında meslek lisesi mezunu genci istihdam ederse, bu işçinin ilk yıl sigorta priminin yüzde 100'ünü, ikinci yıl yüzde 80'ini, üçüncü yıl yüzde 60'ını, dördüncü yıl yüzde 40'ını, beşinci yıl yüzde 20'sini devlet karşılayacak. üelik, "Ara eleman ihtiyacını karşılamak lazım, bunu da meslek lisesi mezunlarını teşvikle sağlayabiliriz" dedi.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Malulen emekliliğe içki ayarı 

SOSYAL Sigortalar ve Genel Sağlık Sigortası Kanunu'nda değişiklik öngören tasarı, malulen emekliliğe yürürlükteki yasada olmayan bir istisna getiriyor. Bu maddeye göre, vazife malullükleri keyif verici içki ve her çeşit madde kullanmaktan ve intihara teşebbüs etmekten kaynaklanırsa devlet memurları malulen emekli olamayacak. Kanun, tüzük ve emir dışında hareket etmiş olmaktan, yasak fiilleri yapmaktan, her ne surette olursa olsun kendisine veya başkalarına menfaat sağlama veya zarar vermekten doğan vazife malullükleri de kapsam dışına çıkacak. Düzenleme tüm 657 sayılı Kanun?a bağlı devlet memurlarını kapsayacak. Başbakanlar, bakanlar, TBMM üyeleri, belediye başkanları da kapsam içine girecek. 


İşE GİDİş VE İşTEN DüNüş 

Malullük, sigortalıların vazifelerini yaptıkları sırada veya vazife dışında idarelerince görevlendirildikleri herhangi bir kamu idaresine ait başka işleri yaparken, bu işlerden veya kurumlarının menfaatini korumak maksadıyla iş yaparken ya da idarelerince sağlanan bir taşıtla işe gelişi ve işten dönüşü sırasında veya işyerinde meydana gelen kazadan doğmuş olursa buna vazife malullüğü deniyor. Kanun tasarısının 27. maddesi yürürlükteki 5510 sayılı kanunun 47. maddesinde değişiklik öngörüyor. Buna göre, kamu idareleri vazife malullüğüne sebep olan olayı, en geç 15 iş günü içinde bildirmekle yükümlü olacak.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Memurun görev tazminatı kaldırıldı

KIDEM süresi beş yılı aşan memurlara görev tazminatı ödenmesi için çıkarılan, ancak bugüne kadar hiç uygulanmayan kanun hükmünde kararname yürürlükten kaldırıldı. TBMM Genel Kurulu'nda gece yarısı kabul edilen yasa ile 375 sayılı kanun hükmünde kararnamede yer alan, 'En az beş hizmet yılını dolduranlara, 10.000 (on bin) gösterge rakamını geçmemek üzere Bakanlar Kurulu'nca tespit edilecek gösterge rakamlarının, memur aylıklarına uygulanan katsayı ile çarpımı sonucunda bulunacak miktarda görev tazminatı ödenir" düzenlemesi yürürlükten kaldırıldı. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Kümesteki tavukların artık gidecekleri başka kümes kalmadı - ALİ TEZEL

Kapitalizmin ilk yılları ve sanayi devriminden sonra çalışanlar günde 18 saat çalışıp ancak kendi karınlarını doyurabilecek kadar ekmek kazanabiliyorlar. Bu ekmek eş ve çocuklarına yetmediği için eşler ve çocuklar da işe gitmek, günde 18 saat çalışmak ve bir ekmek kazanmak zorundalar ki açlıktan ölmesinler...

Hatta 8-10 yaşındaki çocuklar uykusuzluktan çalıştıkları ağır makinelerin üzerlerine düşüp makinelere kanları ile zarar verdiklerinden, zararın önüne geçmek için çocukların bellerine kadar kavrayan demirden ayakkabı içine oturdukları zamanlar bile oluyor...

İşte bu yıllarda açlıktan ölümlerin kol gezdiği ama öte yandan müthiş büyüklükteki paraların yani sermayenin birikimi de göze çarpmaya başlarken, sosyalizm veya komünizm diye bir yönetim şekli de ortaya çıkıyor...

Kapitalistler kendi işçilerinin de sosyalizme doğru kaymasından endişe ile önce çalışma saatlerini 15 saate indiriyorlar ardından iş kanunları, sendikal örgütlenme kanunları, toplu sözleşme düzenleri ve sosyal güvenlik sistemleri düzenleniyor ki kümeslerindeki tavuklar, yeni komşu sosyalizmin kümesine doğru kaçmasın...

İşte bu da sosyal devletin başlangıcı oldu. O günden sonra birçok dünya devleti sosyal devlet yolunda adımlar attı.

1992 yılı gelince sosyalizm veya komünizm çökünce artık işçilerin gidebilecekleri yer kalmadı, önce iş kanunlarında budama ve taşeronlaştırma başladı, çalışanların örgütlenmeleri zorlaştırıldı, şimdi sosyal güvenlik sistemiyle emekli aylıkları düşürülüyor ve daha sosyal güvenlik sistemi halledilmeden ardından kıdem tazminatının ortadan kaldırılmasının işaretleri görülmeye başladı.

Bu da sosyal devletin sonu oldu. 1992 yılından beri sosyal devlette yıpranmalar, aşınmalar başladı. Bugünlerde de kıdem tazminatının kaldırılması ile tepe noktasına ulaşıp, sadaka devletine doğru gidişi başlattı.

Kıdem tazminatının ortadan kaldırılmasından sonra da asgari ücretin ortadan kaldırılmasına sıra gelecek...

Sıra asgari ücrette ...

Artık neoliberalistler var ve tıpkı 1800'lü yıllarda ifade ettikleri gibi diyorlar ki, "fabrikalarımızın kapılarında ayda 200 YTL'ye çalışmaya hazır binlerce işsiz varken biz neden asgari ücretten ücret ödemek zorunda kalıyoruz". İşte asgari ücret de ortadan kalkınca 'tarih tekerrürden ibarettir' sözünden hareketle işçileri günde ancak bir ekmek parasına çalıştırmaya başlayacaklar...


Kıdem tazminatı nedir?


üalışanın emeğinin karşılığı.


İşyerine ve işverene bağlılığının ödülü. Birçok tarafın da katıldığı görüşlere göre, 


Kıdem tazminatı ikramiyedir.


İşverenin, uzun yıllar bağlılıkla hizmet eden işçisini, işinden ayrılıp köşesine çekilmesi esnasında ödüllendirmesidir.


İşsizlik dönemi güvencesidir.


İşinden ayrılan ya da işinden çıkarılan işçinin işsiz kaldığı dönemde geçimini temin etmesi içindir.


ücretin sonraya bırakılmış kısmıdır.


Bir hizmet karşılığı işçiye ödenen ücrettir. Bu ücretin bir kısmı haftalık, aylık gibi belirli periyotlarla ödenirken bir kısmı da en sona bırakılmıştır. Sona bırakılan kısım ise kıdem tazminatıdır.


Gerçek anlamda tazminattır.


İşçisinin işine haklı bir neden olmaksızın son veren işverenin ödemesi gereken tazminattır.

Yukarıda sayılan KIDEM TAZMİNATI adlandırmalarının her biri kendilerine göre doğrudur. Kıdem tazminatı bazen bir ikramiye (emeklilikte), bazen bir güvence (işten atılma, işsiz kalma), bazen ücretin sonraya bırakılmış kısmı (üzellikle yurtdışına götürülen işçiler) ve bazen de tazminattır (Haksız olarak işten çıkarılma).

ünce işçiler, sonra memurlar

Bugün sadece işçilerin kıdem tazminatı tartışma konusu edilmektedir. Bu tartışma sonucunda kıdem tazminatında bir indirime gidilirse bu memurları da etkileyecektir. Zira, kıdem tazminatına paralel olarak kamu çalışanlarına da emekli olduklarında çalıştıkları her yıla karşın bir aylıkları ikramiye olarak verilmektedir.

Bana göre ise kıdem tazminatı;

üLKEMİZ işçileri Avrupa ülkeleri arasında en düşük ücret seviyesine sahiptir ve AB'nin bizi almaktan korktuğu yönlerden biri de 20 milyonluk ucuz işgücünün Avrupa içine akın etmesi gerçeğidir.

Düşük ücret seviyesi ile çalışanlarımızın en büyük hayali ise KIDEM TAZMİNAT'larıdır. İşverenden alacakları bu toplu para ile ev, arsa, araba almak ya da oğluna işyeri açmak amacında olan işçilerimizin elinde şimdi de bu HAYALLERİ de alınması gündemde.

Zaten düşük ücret ile emeklilikte alacakları kıdem tazminatı ile hayal kuran işçilerimizin hayallerini de elinden almaz umarım, zira asgari ücret ile açlık seviyesinde yaşayan işçilerin ellerinden hayallerini de alırsanız, çıkabilecek sosyal patlamaların önünde kimse duramaz.

Unutmayın, hayal ve ümidi kalmayanların, kaybedecek bir şeyi olmaz. 

Son olarak, işçi sendikalarına sesleniyorum; üyelerinizin bu hakkını sonuna kadar savunun, yoksa kendi varlık sebepleriniz de gider.

İş güvencesine karşılık kıdem tazminatı

15.03.2003 tarihinde yürürlüğe giren işçinin onurunu ve gururunu tekrar ayağa kaldıracak olan iş güvencesine karşılık olarak, işveren kesimi kıdem tazminatının ya kaldırılmasını ya da birçok Avrupa ülkesinde olduğu gibi her yıla bir aylık brüt ücret yerine, bir haftalık veya 15 günlük brüt ücretin esas alınmasını, bu da kabul olmazsa Kıdem Tazminatı Fonu kurulmasını istemektedir.

Her konuda Avrupa ise; 


AB ülkeleri seviyesinde ASGARİ üCRET,


AB ülkeleri seviyesinde aile ve çocuk yardımları, 


AB ülkeleri seviyesinde sosyal güvenlik yardımları, 


AB ülkeleri seviyesinde emekli aylıkları, 


AB ülkeleri seviyesinde sosyal güvence, 


AB ülkeleri seviyesinde sendikal haklar.

İşüİLERİMİZE tanındıktan sonra sıra kıdem tazminatının kaldırılmasına gelmelidir. İnanıyorum ki yukarıdaki haklara sahip olacak işçilerimiz kıdem tazminatı bile istemeyecekler, işverenlerine hediye edeceklerdir.



Ebru TOKTAR / Volkan YANARDAĞ / ANKARA 
AKşAM GAZETESİ/28.02.2008

----------


## bozok

*Sosyal Devletten Sadaka Devlete* 


*Yaşar Can - Ekonews* 
*acikistihbarat.com*
*08.05.2008* 



*Devlet yardımları yepyeni bir ekonomi doğmasına neden oldu.* 


Anayasada, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti'nin niteliklerinden sosyal devlet özelliği vurgulanıyor ancak yardımlar o kadar büyük boyutlarda ki çalışmak yerine yardım almak isteyen bir kitle oluştu. 

Peki, yardımların rakamsal boyutu nedir? 

İşte hazırladığımız yardım dosyasından ayrıntılar.

Devlet yardımları dışında kimi sivil toplum örgütleri ve belediyelerin de bu işe el atması başlı başına bir yardım ekonomisinin doğmasına neden oldu. Yardım ekonomisinin kendisi en fazla gösterdiği dönemler ise dini bayramlar ve seçim dönemleri.

Sağlık, gıda, kömür, eğitim, giyim, para gibi birçok temel ihtiyaca yönelik gerçekleştirilen yardımlar trilyonluk bütçelere ulaşıyor. 

Devletin resmi kurumlarının yanısıra gönüllü kuruluşlar tarafından gerçekleştirilen yardımlarla kocaman bir ekonomi ortaya çıkıyor. 

Gönüllü kuruluşlardan sadece Deniz Feneri Derneği tarafından 2007 yılı Ocak-Ekim döneminde toplam 96 milyon 485 bin 807 YTL tutarında yardım yapıldı.

350 milyon YTL'yi aşan yardım

Devlet yardımları Valilikler ve Belediyeler tarafından yürütülüyor.

Valilikler tarafından organize edilen Sosyal Yardımlaşma ve Dayanışma Vakıflarınca 2006 yılında sadece Ramazan Bayramında 100 milyon YTL, Kurban Bayramında ise 50 milyon YTL tutarında ayni ve nakdi yardım yapıldı. 

Yine aynı dönem itibariyle bu vakıflar aracılığıyla yapılan yardımların maddi karşılığı 350 milyon YTL'yi aşıyor. Yapılan yardımlar şu başlıklar altında toplanıyor.

*Kömür yardımları:* Valilikler tarafından organize edilen Sosyal Yardımlaşma ve Dayanışma Vakıflarınca 2006 yılında toplam 1 milyon 731 bin 528 aileeye 1 milyon 260 bin 493 ton kömür yardımı yapıldı.

*Barınma yardımları:* Valilikler tarafından yapılan barınma yardımları ise toplamda 6 milyon 467 bin 450 YTL'ye ulaştı. Bu yardımlar ayni ve nakdi olmak üzere toplam 18 bin 108 kişiye yapıldı.

*üğrenci yardımları:* Valilikler tarafından yapılan bir diğer yardım alanı olan üğrenci ihtiyaç yardımlarında ise 31.11.2006 tarihi itibariyle 605 bin 211 öğrenciye toplam 21 milyon 374 bin 747 YTL'lik yardım yapıldı. 

üte yandan yine valiliklerce verilen öğle yemeği uygulaması çerçevesinde 2005-2006 yılları arasında toplam 580 bin 126 öğrenciye de 117 milyon 918 bin 500 YTL yardım etti.

2003 yılında başlayan bu program kapsamında, maddi imkansızlıklar nedeniyle çocuklarını okula gönderemeyen ve nüfusun en yoksul % 6'lık kesiminde yer alan ailelere, ilk ve orta öğretime giden çocuklarının okula düzenli olarak devam etmeleri şartıyla her ay nakdi olarak şartlı Nakil Transferi (şNT) eğitim yardımı yapılıyor. 

(Açık İstihbarat : şartlı Nakil Transferi hakkında ayrıntılı bilgi için tıklayın ) 

Bu kapsamda 1 milyon 147 bin 614 çocuğa toplam 136 milyon 165 bin 374 YTL şartlı eğitim yardımı yapıldı.

Sağlık yardımları: Sağlık yardımlarında da valiliklerden önemli destek sağlanıyor. Sosyal Yardımlaşma ve Dayanışma vakfı tarafınhdan 31. 11. 2006 itibariyle toplam 56 bin 418 kişiye 11 milyon 531 bin 383 YTL tutarında ayni ve nakdi sağlık yardımı yapıldı. Aynı tarihler itibariyle toplam 24 bin 632 kişiye de 6 milyon 755 bin 750 YTL tutarında özürlü yardımı yapıldı.

üzel Eğitime Gereksinim Duyan üocukların Okullara Erişimlerinin Sağlanması için ücretsiz Taşıma Uygulaması çerçevesinde de 16 bin 171 kişiye de 9 milyon 679 bin 575 YTL yardım yapıldı.

Doğal afet yardımları: Deprem, sel, yangın, heyelan gibi doğal afetler nedeniyle zarar gören vatandaşlarımıza verilen Afet yardımlarında ise aynı dönem itibariyle 2 bin 854 kişye toplam 1 milyon 183 bin 774 YTL'lik yardım yapıldı.

En çok kömür yardımı yapılıyor
Yardım ekonomisi içerisinde en fazla kullanılan ürün ise kömür. 

Resmi rakamlara göre Bakanlar Kurulunca alınan kararlar doğrultusunda yoksul ailelere Türkiye Kömür İşletmeleri (TKİ) koordinatörlüğünde yapılan kömür yardımından son 5 yılda toplam 8,1 milyon ailenin yararlandığı öğrenildi. Bu ailelere 5 yılda 5,9 milyon ton kömür dağıtımı yapıldı.

2004 yılında ise 1 milyon 503 bin aileye toplam 1 milyon 56 bin 97 bin ton kömür dağıtımı yapılırken, 2005 yılında 1 milyon 875 bin aileye, 1 milyon 319 bin 330 ton, 2006 yılında ise 1 milyon 769 bin aileye 1 milyon 273 bin 265 bin ton dağıtılmıştı. 

TKİ Genel Müdürlüğü en son geçen yıl ise alınan ek taleplerinde ihtiyaç yerlerine ulaştırılması ile birlikte, 1 milyon 884 bin aileye toplam 1 milyon 521 bin 696 ton kömür dağıtımını gerçekleştirdi. 81 il ve 933 ilçeyi kapsayacak bedelsiz kömür dağıtım programı kapsamında bu yıl 2 milyon aileye toplam 1 milyon 600 bin ton kömürün dağıtımı hedefleniyor.

İTO: ücretsiz kömür dağıtımına özel sektör de dahil edilsin
Kömür pastası büyüyünce, olaya İstanbul Ticaret Odası da (İTO) müdahil oldu. 

Ak Parti'ye yakınlığıyla bilinen İTO Başkanı Murat Yalçıntaş, ücretsiz kömür dağıtımı işine özel sektörün de dahil edilmesi gerektiğini söyledi. 

Başkan Yalçıntaş, ücretsiz kömür dağıtımı nedeniyle küçük kömür esnafının satışlarında yüzde 25 civarında düşüş yaşandığını, dağıtıma özel sektörün de dahil edilmesiyle mağduriyetin giderilebileceğini kaydetti.

Bir belediyenin kömür bütçesi 200 bin YTL

İstanbul'daki bir ilçe belediyesinin yıllık kömür yardımı ortalama 200 bin YTL civarında. 

İstanbul'da irili ufaklı 50 ilçe belediyesinin yıllık toplam kömür dağıtımının bedeli ise 10 milyon YTL civarında. 

Bu rakamlar Türkiye geneline yansıtıldığında ise ortaya çıkan rakam dudak uçuklatan meblağlara ulaşıyor. 

İTO'nun özel sektörün de işi içine dahil edilmesine ilişkin açıklamasına karşın belediyeler zaten ihale açarak aslında özel sektörden de kömür alımı yapıyor.

*ücretsiz kömürün hazineye maliyeti*

Bir soru önergesi üzerine İçişleri Bakanı Atalay, 2003-2007 arasında ihtiyaç sahibi ailelere dağıtılan 5 milyon 862 bin 722 ton kömürün Hazine `ye maliyetinin yaklaşık 1 milyar 8 milyon YTL olduğunu açıklamıştı.

Güçlü bir yardım geleneğinin hakim olduğu Türkiye'de yüzlerce sivil toplum örgütü çeşitli yardımlar yapıyor. 

Bu derneklerden sadece Deniz Feneri Derneği 2007 yılı Ocak-Ekim döneminde toplam 96 milyon 485 bin 807 YTL tutarında yardım yaptı.

Diğer derneklerin de yardımları dikkate alındığında rakam daha da yükseliyor. Ancak devletin direk yardımları karşısında Sivil Toplum ürgütleri'nin yardımları gönüllülük esasınla dayandığı için halk tarafından da ciddi destek görüyor. üte yandan bu yardımların hazineye hiçbir maliyeti de söz konusu da değil.


*"Yeşil kart bolluğundan işçi bulamıyoruz"*

Yeşil kart uygulaması beraberinde bir çok sıkıntıyı getirirken, yeşil kartın en yoğun kullanıldığı bölgeler doğu ve güneydoğu bölgeleri. 

Yeşil kartı olanlara sağlık hizmeti dışında, eğitim, gıda ve kömür gibi temel yardımlar da veriliyor. Bölge sanayicileri de yeşil kart uygulamaları nedeniyle çalıştıracak işçi bulamadıklarını kaydediyorlar. 

Adıyaman Ticaret ve Sanayi Odası Başkanı Zafer Ersoy, yeşil kart nedeniyle sanayicilerin çalıştıracak eleman bulmakta zorlandığını iddia edenlerden biri. 

Son yıllarda yeşil kartı olanlara tanınan hakların ve yapılan çeşitli yardımların yeşil karta olan talebi artırdığını, yeşil kartlı bir kişinin okuyan çocuklarına okuma yardımı verildiğini, aileye kömür ve gıda yardımı yapıldığını, bu kişilerin sınırsız sağlık hizmetinden yararlandığını ifade eden Ersoy, şöyle konuşuyor:

*''Bunlar iyi gelişmeler tabi ki, ancak bunun bir de görünmeyen yüzü var.* 

*O da insanlarımızın tembelliğe alışması ve çalışmaktan kaçması. Yeşil kart yüzünden sanayiciler çalıştıracak eleman bulamıyor.* 

*şu anda Organize sanayi bölgesindeki fabrikalarda çalışan binlerce işçi, patronların 'sizin sigortanızı yapayım' teklifine 'hayır' diyor.* 

*Nedeniyse, sigortaları yapıldığı zaman yeşil kartları iptal olacak, devletin kendilerine tanıdığı haklardan faydalanamayacaklar.* 

*Bu yüzden işverenlerin sigorta teklifine '100 YTL fazla ver sigortamı yaptırma' diyorlar".*

----------


## bozok

*O mahalleden bize oy çıkmaz* 


*25.06.2008* 
*SIRRI YüKSEL CEBECİ*
*[email protected]* 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

üok partili demokrasinin başladığı 1946 yılından bu yana, gelmiş geçmiş iktidarlar, ilkokul öğrencilerine ders kitaplarını bedava dağıtamaz, vali ve kaymakamlara emir vererek, her seçim döneminde vatandaşa bedava kömür ve erzak verilmesini sağlayamazlar mıydı?

Ellerini tutan mı vardı?

Ya da içlerinden hiçbiri o kadar akıllı değil miydi?

Adnan Menderes, Süleyman Demirel, Bülent Ecevit, Turgut üzal, Mesut Yılmaz, Tansu üiller ve Necmettin Erbakan popülizmi bilmiyorlar mıydı?
Böyle bir cinlik,* “Seçimden önce zam yapacak kadar enayi değilim”* diyen Turgut üzal gibi bir popülizm ustasının aklına neden gelmemişti? 

Başarılı veya başarısız gelmiş geçmiş bütün başbakanların ve iktidarların millete saygısı vardı. Milleti sadakaya muhtaç dilenci gibi görmüyorlardı. Halkın yoksul olduğunu ne kadar bilseler bile,* kimseyi dilenciliğe alıştırmak istememişlerdi.* 

Adnan Menderes ve Süleyman Demirel, seçimden önce bedava kömür ve erzak dağıtsalardı, Demokrat Parti 1954 seçimlerinde yüzde 57.5 değil herhalde yüzde 80, Adalet Partisi de 1965 seçimlerinde yüzde 53 değil herhalde yüzde 75 oy alırdı.

Nitekim AKP, 22 Temmuz seçimlerinde kömür ve erzak dağıttığı köylerde ve kırsalda yüzde 72 oy alırken, kömür ve erzak dağıtmadığı veya az dağıttığı bölgelerde yüzde 34 oy oranına bile ulaşamamış.

Geçmiş iktidarları hiçbir iş yapmamakla eleştiren Sayın Başbakan, onlara herhalde, *“Aptallar, millete kömür ve erzak dağıtmak neden aklınıza gelmedi”* demek istiyor. Böyle bir kurnazlık, daha doğrusu* “sadaka dönemi”* başlatmak, ancak Tayyip Erdoğan gibi bir siyaset dehasının aklına gelebilirdi!


*Valiler sadaka dağıtıyor*

Sayın Başbakan, 22 Temmuz seçimlerinin yapıldığı 2007 yılında 5 milyon ton kömür dağıtıldığını açıklamıştı. Yerel seçimlere sekiz aydan fazla süre olmasına rağmen,* kimi bölgelerde kömür ve erzak dağıtımına şimdiden başlandığı haberleri geliyor.*

Sayın Başbakan da, önceki gün Batman’da, *“Valimin, kaymakamımın ev eve dolaşıp ihtiyaç sahiplerine ne durumdasınız diye sormasına, kömür vermesine, erzak dağıtmasına, ona bile karşı çıktılar. Bunların takıntıları var. Ama onların takıntılarına biz takılmayacağız. Biz işimize bakacağız”* demedi mi?

Vali ve kaymakamlar, AKP sayesinde asli görevlerini unuttu, sadaka dağıtan memur konumuna geldiler. Sadaka dağıtmayı kabul etmeyenler ise ya kızağa çekiliyor, ya da sürülüyor.


*10 milyar dolarlık rüşvet*

Vali ve kaymakamlar, kömür ve erzak dağıtımını vatandaşın beyanına göre mi, yoksa yerel AKP yöneticilerinin talimatına göre mi yapıyorlar?

Kimi yerel parti yöneticilerinin, vali ve kaymakamlara,* “O mahalleden bize oy çıkmaz, orayı boşverin”* dediği söyleniyor. Mesela Alevilerin yoğun olduğu köy ve mahallelerde kömür ve erzak dağıtımı yapılmıyormuş.* AKP iktidarının dağıttığı kömür ve erzakın bedeli, yaklaşık 10 milyar dolar...*


*Peki kaynağı ne bu paranın?*

*Vergiler...*

Geçmiş iktidarları hiçbir iş yapmamakla suçlayan Başbakan, milletten toplanan vergiyi, millete sadaka olarak dağıtmayı bir iş veya icraat sanıyor.

----------


## bozok

*Dalavereyi şükrü Kızılot sayesinde öğrendim (1)* 


*üzdemir İNCE*
*Hürriyet Gzt.*
*4 Temmuz 2008* 




RAMAZAN çadırlarında yemek dağılmasının, AKP yandaşlarına ve yandaş adaylarına sürekli maddi yardım ve erzak yardımı yapılmasının kaynağının nerede olduğunu bir türlü anlayamıyordum.

İşin içinde yasadışı bir dalavere olduğunu düşünüyordum ama işin yabancısı olduğum için kavramakta güçlük çekiyordum.

Bir arkadaşım *"dalavere"*yi öğrenmek istiyorsam Prof. Dr. şükrü Kızılot’un 26 Eylül 2007 tarihli Hürriyet Gazetesi’nde yayınlanan *"Fakirlere yardım eden daha az vergi ödeyecek"* başlıklı yazısını okumamı önerdi.

Yazıyı dikkatle okuduktan sonra şükrü Kızılot’a telefon ettim. *"Yasal dalavereyi"* bana ayrıntılarıyla anlattı. Daha sonra, üç gün boyunca okuyacağınız metni gönderdi. Bana gönderdiği metni yazarın izni ile olduğu gibi sizinle paylaşıyorum.

şükrü Kızılot’un metni çok önemli bilgileri içeriyor. Bu nedenle, pazar günü üçüncü yazı yayınlandıktan sonra hepsini birden okumak üzere ilk iki yazıyı lütfen saklayın. Ve bu ukalalığımı da lütfen didaktik mizacıma verin.

*"Yasal dalavere"* olur mu demeyin, bakın nasıl oluyor:


*TARİKAT VE CEMAATLERE BAğIş KIYAğI*

AKP’nin, her gün yeni bir olayını öğreniyoruz. Bunlardan biri de bazı dernek ve vakıflara bağışta bulunanlara *"özel avantajlar"* sağlanmasıyla ilgili... *Kimsenin farkında olmadığı* bu* "özel avantajlar"* 2005’ten bu yana uygulanıyor. *AKP’nin seçimdeki başarısında bu avantajın büyük payı var.* 


Sizi merakta bırakmadan, kısaca açıklayalım. Bir yasa çıkartılıyor. Bu yasa ile bazı dernek ve vakıflara bağış yapanlara *"çok özel kolaylıklar"* sağlanıyor. Gelir Vergisi Kanunu’nun 40/10. maddesinde deniliyor ki, *"Fakirlere yardım amacıyla gıda bankacılığı faaliyetinde bulunan dernek ve vakıflara bağışlanan gıda, temizlik, giyecek ve yakacak maddelerinin faturasının tamamı yani yüzde 100’ü deftere masraf olarak yazılır."* ürneğin 50 bin lira kÃ¡r elde eden bir şahıs veya şirket var. Bunlar, 50 bin liralık gıda bankacılığı faaliyetinde bulunan dernek ya da vakfa, gıda veya yiyecek bağışladıklarında, bir YTL bile vergi ödemezler.

Aynı kişi veya şirket; Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri Vakfı’na ya da Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği’ne veya Mehmetçik Vakfı’na bağışta bulunursa, bu bağışın 2500 YTL’sini gelirinden düşüp, 47.500 YTL’nin vergisini ödeyecek. üünkü, bu vakıf ve derneklere bağış yapınca, o yılki kazancın yüzde 5’i kadarlık kısmı, gelirden düşülebiliyor.


*VAKIF VE DERNEKLERDE üZELLİK DE ARANMIYOR*

Yıllardır, süregelen bir uygulama var. Her vakfa ya da her derneğe yapılan bağış kabul edilmiyor. Vakıf ise Bakanlar Kurulu’nca vergi muafiyeti tanınma koşulu aranıyor. Dernek ise kamuya yararlı dernek olarak kabul edilmesi gerekiyor.

Bu koşulları taşıyan vakıflara ve derneklere yapılan bağışın da tamamı masraf yazılamıyor ya da gelirden düşülemiyor. Deniliyor ki *"Arkadaş, o yıl kaç YTL kÃ¡r elde ettiysen o kÃ¡rın ancak yüzde 5’i kadarını düşebilirsin."*



*...*

----------


## bozok

*Dalavereyi şükrü Kızılot sayesinde öğrendim (2)* 


*üzdemir İNCE*
*Hürriyet Gzt.*
*5 Temmuz 2008* 




PROF. Dr. şükrü Kızılot’un kaleme aldığı metni okumayı sürdürüyoruz:

* * *

Bir *’İNCE AYAR’* da burada var.

Tüzüğünde, gıda bankacılığı yaptığı yazılı olan vakıf ve derneğe gelince; 

*1-* Bunların, Bakanlar Kurulu’nca vergi muafiyeti tanınan vakıf olma şartı aranmıyor. Dernek ise kamuya yararlı olma koşulu da aranmıyor. Sadece *"gıda bankacılığı"* ile uğraştığına dair, tüzüğünde bir açıklama olsun yeter.

*2-* Bunlara yapılan bağışın ise yüzde 100’ü yani tamamı, şahıs ya da şirket kÃ¡rından düşülebiliyor. 

Daha açık bir anlatımla, Mehmetçik Vakfı’na ya da Türk Silahlı Kuvvetler Vakfı’na bağışta, *"kazancı yüzde 5’ini aşmayacak kısmı indirebilirsin"* deniyor. Gıda bankacılığı faaliyetinde bulunan vakıfta ise bağışın yüzde 100’ünü indirebilirsin deniliyor.


*Bir örnek verelim.*

üRNEK: Her ikisi de gelir vergisi mükellefi olan ve 100’er YTL kazanç elde eden iki kişi var. Bunlardan (A), gıda bankacılığı yapan bir vakfa, 100 bin YTL, (B) ise Türk Eğitim Vakfı’na 100 bin YTL’lik gıda, temizlik, giyecek ve yakacak maddesi bağışlıyor.

Bu durumda, gıda bankacılığı yapan vakfa bağışta bulunan (A), 100 bin YTL’lik bağışın TAMAMINI kazancından indirecek ve 1 YTL dahi vergi ödemeyecek. Türk Eğitim Vakfı’na bağışta bulunan (B) ise, yaptığı bağışın 5 bin YTL’sini kazancından düşebilecek, kalan 95 bin YTL’den de gelir vergisini ödeyecek. Bu örnek, bağış yapan şirketler için de aynen geçerli. Ayrıca, yapılan bağışlar KDV’den de müstesna tutuluyor.

Hükümetin yukarıda belirtilen teşvikinden genellikle İslami vakıf ve dernekler de faydalanıyor.

AKP hükümetinin, yapılan bağışlarda yüzde 100 vergi muafiyeti getirdiği İslami vakıf ve dernekler *"ensar kardeşliği"*nden türbanlı küçük kızların gösterilerine, çocukların İslam’a nasıl hazırlanacağından Filistin’deki iftarlara kadar değişik faaliyetlerde bulunuyorlar.

Atatürkçü Düşünce Derneği, Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri Vakfı, Mehmetçik Vakfı, Anne ve üocuklarını Eğitim Vakfı, üağdaş Yaşamı Destekleme Derneği gibi dernek ve vakıflara yapılan bağışlar kazancın yüzde 5’i oranında ve Bakanlar Kurulu iznine bağlı olmak kaydıyla vergiden muaf tutulurken, *"gıda bankacılığı"* adı altında faaliyet gösterdiği için, kendilerine yapılan bağışlar yüzde 100 vergi muafiyetine sahip olan İslami vakıf ve derneklerin bazıları şunlar: 

Deniz Feneri Yardımlaşma ve Dayanışma Derneği: İnternet sitesinde (www.denizfeneri.org.tr) *"Gönüllü Olun"* bölümünde türbanlı küçük öğrencilerin çalışırken çekilmiş fotoğraflarına yer veriliyor.

İnsan Eğitimi Kültür ve Yardımlaşma Vakfı: İnternet sitesinde (www.insanvakfi.org.tr) türbanlı çocukların fotoğrafları, başları kapalı küçük kızların sahnede şarkı söylerken çekilmiş fotoğrafları yer alıyor.

* * *

Soluğunuz daraldı mı? Benimki daraldı. Devamı ve sonu yarına.


...

----------


## bozok

*CHP kapatılsın!*


*Yılmaz üZDİL*
*hurriyet.com.tr*
*3 Eylül 2008*



*Bedava kömür dağıtıyorlar mı?* 

*Dağıtıyorlar.*

Bedava bulgur, makarna?

Dağıtıyorlar.

Ekmek arası köfte?

Dağıtıyorlar.

Düğünde-sünnette altın?

Takıyorlar.

Memleket çadırkent oldu...

Binlerce yıllık Türk tarihinde, örfümüzde, Ã¡detimizde, geleneğimizde görülmedik biçimde, icat çıkarıp, avanta yemek dağıtmayı "iftar" haline getirdiler mi?

Getirdiler.

11 ay *"altta kalanın canı çıksın"* politikası izleyip, 7 yıldızlı otellerde fink atanlar, 1 ay boyunca mahzun bir ifade takınıp, *"Bak sana erzak getirdim"* diye gariban gecekondulara gidiyor mu?

Gidiyor.

Kamyon kasalarından Yeni Cami güvercinlerine serper gibi fırlatılan tavuk parçalarını, pirinç poşetlerini, çocukları eze eze kapışan çaresiz insanlarımızı, çaresiz şekilde izliyor muyuz ekran başında?

İzliyoruz.

Sadaka toplumu olduk mu?

Olduk.

*

İyi dinleyin o zaman...

*

Yukarıdaki *"kalkınma"*ydı.

Aşağıdaki de *"adalet..."*

*

Sağlık Polikliniği’nde öğretmenlere taksicilere falan *"yüzde 25 indirimli"* hizmet veren CHP’li Kadıköy Belediye Başkanı kusurlu bulundu, yargılanacak...

Niye?

Gelir kaybına neden olduğu için! 

...

----------


## bozok

*üadırdaki memleket...*


*Bekir COşKUN*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*4 Eylül 2008* 




*RAMAZAN çadırlarına iyi bakın.* 

*O çadırlar size bir milletin ne halde olduğunu anlatır.*

*Türkiye*’nin en zengin kenti *İstanbul’*da 26 ilçe belediyesinin 50 çadırında her gün *180 bin kişi* karnını doyuruyor...

ülkenin başkenti *Ankara*’da 30 ayrı yerde, belediyeye muhtaç *18 bin kişi* her gün iftarını açıyor.

*İzmir*’de günde* 6 bin kişi.*..

(.........)

Muhtaç ailelere, belediyeler ile kurumların paket olarak dağıttığı iftarlıklar bunun dışındadır.

Ulaşılıp da bilgi alınabilen sadece on ilde *(Vatan Gazetesi’nin araştırmasıdır)* yardıma muhtaçların toplam sayısı *11 milyondur.*..

Tüm yurtta ise bir tahmine göre *20 milyonun* üzerinde.

*

İktidar, çoğalan çadır sayısını iyi bir şeymiş gibi başarı sayarken, aslında o çadırlar bize *Türkiye’nin halini* anlatır.

*20 milyon muhtaç.*..

Holdingler büyürken, yabancı sermaye gelip kÃ¡rını katlayıp giderken, iktidar şürekası zenginleşirken ve iktidar ile yalakaları ekonominin iyi olduğunu papağan gibi tekrarlayıp dururken...

Gerçek ramazan çadırlarındadır.

Ve çoğaldıkça çoğalıyor çadırlar...

*Görmüyor.*..

*Gözüm kör, gözüm.*..

(.........)

O çadırların önünde kuyruğa girenlerin ya da yardım alanların sayısı, *AKP*’yi iktidar yapan *16 milyon oydan* en az *5 milyon* daha fazladır.

En büyük partidir o... 

O yoksul-muhtaç insanların gözü görüp de bir an için yoksulluklarını sorgulayabilselerdi... Bir an için *"Madem Türkiye iyi yönetiliyor ve işler yolunda, o zaman ben niçin bu çadıra muhtacım?"* diye sorabilselerdi...

*"En büyük parti"* çoktan kendi iktidarını kurmuştu...

*

Ama olmuyor işte... 

O çadırlar o insanlara yoksul ve açlıklarını hatırlatıp gerçeği anlatacağına, onlar çadırları iktidarın başarısı sayıyorlar.

Ve eminim tümüne yakını *AKP*’ye oy veriyordur. 

üadırlar hatırına... 

*Kör gözüm...*

*Kör...* 

...

----------


## bozok

*Yoksul üretme düzeneği ve istismar* 


*Nadim MACİT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*27/09/2008* 



*Yoksul nasıl üretilir?* Ya da soruyu şöyle soralım: *Yoksul üretme düzeneği nasıl kurulur?* Bu sorunun cevabı *’farklı fikri ve politik modellere’* göre değişebilir. Ancak yoksul üretme düzeneğinin ana formülü değişmez: TTİ. Tekelleşme, tefecilik ve istismar. 2T, 1 İ, yoksul üretme düzeneğinin formülüdür.

*Birinci T;* servetin belli kişiler arasında dönüp dolaşmasıdır. Bölüşümde adaletsizliğin yaşandığı her toplumda tekelleşme vardır. Daha doğrusu hak ve hukukun işlemediği, askıya alındığı toplumlar *’tekellerin tarlasıdır. “Kur’an bunu ’mal yığma’ olarak tanımlar.”*...Altun ve gümüşü yığıp da onları Allah yolunda harcamayanlar var ya, işte onları acı bir azapla müjdele... “(Tevbe 9:34) *”Mal biriktirmek kabirlerinizi ziyaret edinceye kadar sizleri oyaladı. “* (Tekasür 102:1) *” O ki mal yığdı, sayıp durdu. Malının kendisini ebedi yaşatacağını sanıyor. “* (Hümeze 104:1-3) *” Doğrusu şu ki mirası derleyip, toplayıp yiyorsunuz. Malı devşirip depolatacak bir sevgiyle seviyorsunuz. “* (Fecr 89:19-21) 

*Tekelleşme işte böyle bir düzeneğin ürünüdür.* Toplum kesitlerinde uçurum üretir ve derinleştirir. Kur’an bu uçurumu aşmak için bir sosyal eylem biçimi olarak infak etmeyi, zekat ve sadaka vermeyi emreder. Zaten infak kelimesi* ’uçurumu, ekonomik dengesizliği gidermek’*anlamında kullanılır. ”* Ey İman edenler! Kazandıklarınızın ve yerden sizin için çıkardığımız nimetlerin iyilerinden Allah için verin. Kendiniz göz yummadan alamayacağınız kötü şeyleri sadaka vermeye kalkmayın. Bilin ki Allah zengindir ve övülmüştür. “* (Bakara 2:267) Tekelleşmeyi ortadan kaldırmak için toplumun en zayıf kesimlerine zekat vermeyi emreden Kur’an, uçurumu gidermek için* ’en yakın olandan*’ yardıma başlamayı emreder. (Nisa 4:36)

*İkinci T*; İnsanların mallarını haksızlıkla yemenin diğer bir yüzüdür. Sıcak para üzerinden insanları *’ağalara, tekellere’* borçlandırmak ve borcu katlayarak geri almak tefeciliktir. (Al-i İmran 3:130) *”Tefecilik yapanlar ancak şeytanın dokunup çarptığı kimsenin kalktığı gibi kalkarlar. Bu, onların ’alışverişte tefecilik yapmak gibidir’ demelerinden ötürüdür. Oysa Allah alışverişi helal, tefeciliği haram kılmıştır. “* (Bakara 2: 275) 

*Kur’an dilinde tefecilik Allah ve peygamberle savaşa girmenin diğer bir adıdır.* *Tefeciliği tanımlayan nitelik: Halkı tekellere borçlandırmaktır.*İktidarın post-modern kırbacı dediğim; kredi ve tüketim kartlarını bu gözle okuyun. üretimi terk ederek ’para satışına’dayalı ekonomiyi bu gözle değerlendirin. Yoksul üretmenin post-modern biçimini göreceksiniz. 

Kur’an tefeciliği ortadan kaldırmak için ticareti helal, tefeciliği haram saydı. İkisinin arasını ayırdı. Borç para verenlerin sadece verdikleri borcu geri almalarını emretti, borçlu olan çok zor durumda ise borcunu bağışlamayı önerdi.* Peki, İslam’ı referans alanlar ne yapıyor?* Küresel sisteme uyum sağlamaktan, tekelciliği ve tefeciliği meşrulaştıran düzeneğe uyumdan bahsediyor. 

*Tam bu noktada da İslamcılığın liberal-kapitalist sürümüne soralım:* ülkemizde açlık ve yoksulluk sınırı nedir? Bu konuda yapılan çalışmalar; ülkemizde gelir dağılımının bozuk olduğunu, müthiş bir adaletsizliğin ve uçurumun yaşandığını göstermektedir. *ülke nüfusunun 52 milyonu ya yoksulluk ya da açlık sınırında yaşamaktadır.* 2T, formülünü işleterek insanları bir tas çorbaya muhtaç edip, sonra da *’kat karşılığı fakirlere iftar verme tezgahı’* kurmak istismardır. Bir taraftan paylaşımdaki uçurumu genişleterek zorunlu fakir üretmek, öbür taraftan fakirin yanında imiş gibi davranmak riyakarlıktır. Zaten istismarın bir anlamı da budur. üyleyse 2T’ye istismarı da eklemek gerekir: FüD=2T, 1 İ. Bu formülü işletip fakir-fukara, garip-gureba edebiyatı yapmak Allah’a, Peygamber’e ve Kur’an’a iftiradır. Muhammedi ruhu ve insan onurunu yıkmaktır. Hele, fakir ve engellilere yardım adı altında para toplayarak amacının dışında kullanmak, servet biriktirmek ve şirketler kurmak istismarın ötesinde* ’ateş halkı’*olmaktır. Fakirin, kimsesizin hıçkırığına göz yumarak onu yalnızlığa terk etmek bahtsızlıktır. ülümdür. O hıçkırığı ve haysiyeti istismar ederek servet biriktirmek ise* ’damgalı’ şeytanlıktır.* 

Not: Aziz milletimizin Ramazan Bayramı’nı kutlar, Yüce Mevla’dan birliğini ve dirliğini dilerim.


...

----------


## bozok

*Türklüğü Yozlaştırmanın Stratejisi*

[

Yıllar önce ilk kez Semerkant’a gittiğimde Uluğ Bey Rasathanesi bahçesinde elinde hediyelik eşya satan bir yaşlı üzbek’e, sattığı mala gereksinim duymadığım ve ama yardım etmek istediğimden malı almadan para vermek istediğimde bana karşılıksız para almayacağını söylemişti. Daha sonra benzeri olayı Türklüğün beşiği Buhara ve Hive’de defalarca yaşadım. 

üocukluğumuzda esasen bizlere öğretilen ve toplumumuzda geçerli olan bu geleneksel ahlak anlayışı Türkiye’de de hala çok yerde geçerli diye düşünmek istiyorum. Düşünmek istiyorum, çünkü zaman zaman medyadaki görüntüler, haberler beni ürkütüyor. Türk toplumunun yozlaşmaya itildiğinin işaretlerini bu haberlerde gördükçe, üzbekistan’daki Türk kardeşlerimizin kararlı, vakur davranışları aklıma geliyor. Ama öte yandan bir tek ekmek, bir paket un veya mercimek, bir plastik futbol topu için kuyruğa bile girmeden birbirlerini ezen, ezme durumuna getirilen insanlarımız, milletimizin bekasını sağlayacak çocuklarımızın bu halleri, görüntüleri beni dehşete düşürüyor.Hele seçimlerde ve öncesinde dağıtılan kömür torbaları, erzaklar ve hatta paralarla toplumumuzun sadakaya alıştırıldığını gördükçe kahroluşum artıyor. Geçmişte dilenme ayıp karşılanırken bugün maalesef asalak ve çalışmadan yan gelip yatan insanların onursuzluğu ve bu onursuzluğu oya tahvil çabasında olanların bilinçli bir şekilde devletin olanaklarıyla bu sadaka ekonomisini yaratmaları, Türklüğün yozlaştırılması amacını güden yabancı toplum mühendislerinin eseri mi diye düşünmeden edemiyorum.


*GAYRI MİLLİLİK üN PLANA üIKARILIYOR* 

Tarım politikası bilinçli bir şekilde ihmal ettirilerek giderek kentleştirilen, işsizliğe mahkum edilen toplumumuz, milli kutsal değerleri, gelenekleri bir yana atarak kentlerin yozlaştırıcı ortamında sadakaya mahkum ediliyor. Eğitim düzeyinin de bu değerleri nitelik yönünden giderek tahrip edici bir yöne ABD ve AB’li uzmanlarca indirgenmesi kültürsüz, inançsız, aferist bir toplum yapısının oluşmasını hızlandırıyor. Tarihimizi doğru dürüst öğretmeyen, hazırcı ve yozlaştırıcı söz konusu sistem kültürel değerlerimizi, disiplinli toplum alışkanlığımızı ve ahlak anlayışımızı bir kenara iterek gayrı milli yaklaşımlara açık bir toplumu hazırlıyor. Kültürsüz, inançsız, alt yapısı olmayan toplum, yabancı medya ve toplum mühendislerinin uygun gördüğü çizgide, ırki hasletlerimizle de oynanmasıyla küresel medyanın robotlaşan insan tipi yaratması faaliyeti çerçevesinde şekil almaya başlıyor. Böyle toplumlarda okuduklarına inananların sayısının inanmayan veya şüpheci yaklaşımla karşılayanlara göre daha fazla olması nedeniyle, demokratik sistemin de etkilenmesi kolaylaşıyor. Küresel güçlerle işbirliği içinde olanların iktidar yolu kolaylaşıyor.


Hele sadaka ekonomisi unsurunun yaratılmasının yanı sıra toplumun dini değerleri ile de oynama konusunda ustaca geliştirilen toplum mühendisliği uygulamaları, demokrasinin temelini oluşturan halkın kendi kendini idaresi unsurunu ortadan kaldırıyor. Demokrasi, tarikat ve cemaatlerin giderek çıkarcı ve maneviyattan ziyade, ekonomik çıkarlara önem veren, dindar insanların kutsal dinimize saygısını sömüren sistem içinde kendi yolunu çizerek oligarşik bir yapıya hizmet ediyor. İşte bu nedenle Amerikan evanjelist emperyalizmi ile Arap emperyalizminin kültürel ve ekonomik öğretileri doğrultusunda Türklük maalesef giderek ikinci hatta üçüncü plana geçiyor.


Bu nedenlerle bugün;

- Türklüğe sövenler el üzerinde tutuluyor,

- Türklüğü övmek, Türklüğün tarihsel değerlerine, efsanelerine sahip

çıkmak Türkleri suçlu konuma getirmek için bahane oluyor.

- Türklüğü dejenere edenler, hırsızlık, dolandırıcılık, devlet malını ona buna, yabancılara peşkeş çekmek suretiyle satanlar, fuhuş, uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı, kapkaççılık ve dilencilik gibi ahlaksızlıkları meslek haline getirip örgütleyenler giderek ülkemizin önemli noktalarında söz sahibi olabiliyorlar. Bunların dış bağlantılarının da şüpheli olması bizi yozlaştırma gayreti içinde olanların stratejisindeki üzerimize çöken kara bulutların somut habercisi durumunu açıkça gösteriyor.


- Devlet malını çalmanın, yemenin yanı sıra beş kuruş vergi vermeden demokrasimizi bile etkileyebilecek konuma gelenler, Türkleri adeta bir azınlık haline getirme yolunda sinsice ilerliyorlar.


- Bu nedenle, bağımsızlığımızın en önemli adımı olan 30 Ağustos’ta Zafer Bayramı yerine, doğum günü 24 Eylül olan bir sanatçımızın ölüm yıldönümünü kutlama teşebbüsünde bulunabiliyor veya Eurovision yarışmasında oylarını Ermenistan veya Yunanistan gibi açıktan düşmanlık politikaları yürüten ülkelere verebiliyorlar.


- Terör örgütünün uzantılarının şehirlerde fütursuzca organize suç çeteleri kurarak terör örgütüne maddi ve psikolojik destek sağlayacak çalışmaları da Türklüğün yozlaştırılması çizgisinde daha başarılı oluyor. Milliyetçilerin, ülkesine sahip çıkanların susturulup, organize örgütlerin, yetim hakkı yiyenlerin, gençliği ahlaksızlığa, milli değerlerimizi çöküntüye uğratma yolundaki çalışmaların müsamaha gördüğü bir ortamın ayak sesleri yozlaştırılmamızın da ayak sesleri oluyor.


- Gençliğin, türban gibi, çözümü karşılıklı anlayışa bağlı bir sorunla uğraştırılıp, bedenen, ruhen zinde olmasından çok, televizyonlardaki yarışma programlarıyla meşgul edilmesi, spora önem vermeyen bir gençliğin gelecekte televizyon kültürü ve yarışma hülyalarıyla mı topluma sahip çıkacağı sorusunu akla getirmekte ve bunları yozlaşmanın ayak sesleri diye algılamamıza neden olmaktadır.


*TüRKLüğüN KORUNMASI GEREKEN HASLETLERİ* 

Halbuki;

- Türk milleti, Gazi Paşa’nın söylediği gibi zekidir, çalışkandır, Türk milleti gururludur ve sadaka ekonomisi gerçek Türklere terstir. Türk milleti için askere gitmek kutsaldır, ordu kutsaldır. Ordumuz bütünlüğümüzün koruyucusu, devamlılığımızın teminatıdır. Halbuki bugünlerde ordumuza karşı her vesile ile yapılan saldırılar kabul edilemeyecek noktaya gelmiştir. Bu saldırılar nereye, kimlere hizmet ettiği belli olmayanların sistematik uğraşıdır. Yozlaşmamızı amaçlayanların ürünü, amaçlarıdır.- Türklüğün geleceğinin korunması ve her husustan önce gelmesi gereği devletin korunmasıyla koşut olmalıdır. AB’nin buna karşı geliştirdiği politika ve zorlayıcı yaptırımlar yozlaşmamızı çabuklaştıracağı için kabul edilemez hususlardır.

- AB ve küresel güçlerin güçlü devletleri zayıflatmak amacıyla yürüttükleri politika, Türklüğün varlığı ve önceliği ile çelişkidedir. Bir devletin yaşaması halkının kültürel ve karakter bütünlüğü anlayışı ile ilişkilidir ve bu noktada Atatürk‘ün “Ne mutlu Türk’üm diyene” söylevi önemlidir. Bu anlayışı kalıcı kılmak bekamız için zaruridir. üünkü küreselleşen dünyada ırkının ve milletinin özelliklerini korumayan millet anlayışını birinci plana almak da bu yok olmayı hızlandırır. Millet anlayışını ortadan kaldırmak, yapay etnik gruplar oluşturmak ve bu çizgide federalizme kapı açacak yerel yönetimler anlayışını getirmek ihanettir. 

Bizi yönetenlerin bu çerçevede öncelikle ele almaları gereken olgu, Türklüğe ve Türk Devleti’ne zarar verecek maddi-manevi yozlaşmayı önlemektir. Yozlaşan toplumlarda hırsızlık, ahlaksızlık ve ihanet ceza görmez ve hatta bu tür ahlak bozuklukları giderek fazilet ve beceri gibi gözükürse, milletçe aynı gemi içinde batar, yok oluruz.


Ali KüLEBİ 

TUSAM - BAşKANVEKİLİ

http://www.yenidenergenekon.com/266-turklugu-yozlastirmanin-stratejisi/

----------


## bozok

*Sadaka ekonomisinde yeni aşama*

 
Sevgili okurlar, geçen hafta büyüme rakamları açıklandı ve 2009’da yüzde 4,7 küçüldüğümüz ortaya çıktı. AKP’nin iktidara gelmesinden bu yana ilk kez böyle bir küçülme yaşadık. Bu da ekonomik olarak kötüye gittiğimizin açık bir göstergesi. Ekonomik veriler incelendiğinde 2010 yılının da benzer biçimde geçeceği ve son üç ayda artış olsa bile küçülmenin devam edeceği tahmin ediliyor.

*Başarı gibi gösterildi*

Her ne kadar ekonomide küçüldüğümüz ortadaysa da iktidar bunu hiç üzerine alınmadı. Hatta tam tersine bu küçülme neredeyse bir şenlik havasında kutlandı. İlgili bakanlar demeç üzerine demeç verdiler. Neden? “üünkü tahmin edilen küçülme daha fazlaymış. Yüzde 4,7 beklenenden çok iyiymiş. Ayrıca büyüme başlamış.” Yani bir anlamda “Kriz teğet geçecek” açıklamasına destek verdiler.

*Ya vatandaş ekonomisi?*

Bazı rakamlara bakınca insan gerçekten şaşırıyor. İhracat artıyor (gerçi yüzde 90’ı dışarıdan gelen hammaddeye bağlı ihracat), enflasyon yüzde 10’un altında, döviz yerinde sayıyor, borsa şahlanıyor. O halde ekonomi iyi demektir değil mi? Ama gelin bir de halka sorun. Acaba vatandaş ekonomisi de bu kadar parlak mı? Hiç değil.

*Yoksullaşma sürüyor*

Bu iktidar iş başına geldiğinden beri rakamsal olarak ekonomi gelişiyor gözükse de, işin gerçeği halkın daha da yoksullaştığı. En azından işsizlik oranları bu yoksullaşmanın bariz kanıtı. İktidar bu yoksullaşmayı aslında bir politika olarak uyguladı ve yoksullaşan vatandaşları yardıma bağlayarak onları bir oy deposu haline de getirdi.

*Sadaka ekonomisi*

İktidarın bu tutumuna en çarpıcı teşhisi şimdi Sarıgül’ün TDH’sinde önde gelen isimlerden olan Bülent Tanla koymuştu. Tanla “Sadaka ekonomisi ile yoksullaştırılan halk yardıma muhtaç hale getiriliyor. üaresiz kalan vatandaş hiç olmazsa bu iktidarın kendisine el uzattığını sanarak medyunu şükran biçimde oyunu ona veriyor” demişti. Sadaka ekonomisi tanımı hayli tartışılmıştı.

*şimdi çağ atladı*

Geçen hafta Bülent Tanla uğradı. “Benim sadaka ekonomisi tanımımı ilk sen yazmıştın” dedikten sonra devam etti: “şimdi bir işi olmayan, bir yerde çalışan ve işsizleştirilerek yoksullaştırılan halkın işi bitti, sadaka ekonomisi çağ atlamaya başladı.” Tanla’ya göre şimdi mütevazı biçimde kendi işini yapan çiftçiye, esnafa sıra geldi. Ve bu aşamada AKP müthiş bir seçim altyapı çalışması yapıyor.

*9900 aileli kasaba*

şimdi size sadaka ekonomisindeki yeni aşamayı anlatayım: Anadolu’da bir kasaba. İsmi gerekli değil çünkü pek çok yer böyle. Kasabada 9900 aile yaşıyor. Demek ki 25-30 bin nüfuslu bir yer. Burada 10 binin üzerinde icra doyası var. Yani teknik olarak bütün aileler borçlu hatta birden fazla borç davaları var. Kasaba çiftçilikle geçiniyor ve borçlar da bankalara.

*Satsan satılmıyor ki*

İcra dosyaları nedeniyle ailelerin tarlaları ya da kullandıkları zirai araçlar (traktör, pulluk, biçerdöver) satışa çıkarılıyor doğal olarak. ürneğin dönümü 10 birim olan bir tarla 3 birime bile satılamıyor. Zirai araçlar ise yok pahasına satılıyor ya da elde kalıyor. Yani malı satmaya kalksanız da olmuyor ve borç kapanmıyor.

*Bir başka örnek*

Konuyu açmak için bir örnek daha vermek istiyorum: İstanbul’un bir ilçesindeki vergi dairesi. Dairenin başındaki müdürün bir ayda attığı imzaların (tahminidir) yüzde 80’inin üstü konkordato veya iflas, yüzde 10’u kapatma, yüzde 5’i ise yeni iş yeri açma belgeleri. Borcunu ödeyemeyen yoksulluğun kucağına bırakılırken çok küçük bir kesim kendine yeni iş açma olanağı buluyor.

*Köylerde gezen bankacılar*

şimdi sıkı durun, sadaka ekonomisindeki yeni aşamaya geliyorum. Borç batağına saplanıp işlerini kaybetmekte olan vatandaşların yaşadığı köylerde, kasabalarda bir devlet bankasının memurları “çay kahve içme, sohbet bahanesiyle” geziyorlarmış. üzüntülü bir ifadeyle çiftçinin esnafın içine düştüğü durumu dinleyip derde ortak olmaya çalışıyormuş.

*Oyunun özü şu*

Bu memurlar sohbet sırasında “Bu durum genel müdürlük tarafından da biliniyor ve izleniyor. Hükümet de bu borçların üç dört yıla yayılması için çalışmalar yapıyor” diyorlarmış. Yanisi şu: “şimdi sıkıntıdasınız ama merak etmeyin, borçlar uzun vadeye yayılacak, rahatlayacaksınız. Tabii bu hükümet giderse ne olur bilemeyiz.” 

*Görünmeyen rüşvet*

İşsiz bırakılıp yoksullaştırılarak sadakaya muhtaç hale getirilen vatandaşlardan sonra, iş üretmek için borçlanan ama bu borçları ödemekte zorlananlara da yeni bir “sadaka” yöntemidir bu. “Borcun var, ama bu borç üç dört yıla yayılabilir, yeter ki oyunu iktidara ver. Başkası gelirse parayı senden söke söke alır” fısıltısı yayılıyor zor durumdaki Anadolu köylerinde ve kasabalarında.

*Rakamlarda oyun*

şimdi tekrar en başa dönmek istiyorum. Bülent Tanla küçülmenin “tahminlerden az olduğunu” söyleyip sevinen ekonomi bürokrasisinin seçime doğru rakam oyunlarıyla ekonomiyi toz pembe göstermeye hazırlandıklarını söylüyor. Tanla, TDH olarak konuya bakış açılarını şöyle anlattı: “Bugünkü küçülme rakamlarından sonra bundan sonraki iki çeyrekte iki haneli büyüme, tek haneli enflasyon rakamları ortaya koyabilirler. Borsadaki birkaç kağıt sayesinde patlama bile yaratabilirler.” 

*Ama işsizlik artacak*

“Ancak buna karşın işsizlik artacak. İktidar göstermelik rakamlarla moral pompalarken seçime gidecek. Bu sonbaharda bir erken seçim de olabilir. İstikrar adına tek parti iktidarı propagandası yapılacak, sermaye de bundan etkilenecek doğal olarak. Ama biz TDH olarak bu oyunu bozmaya kararlıyız.” 


*Can ATAKLI* / VATAN GZT. / 5.4.2010

----------


## bozok

*MELİH GüKüEK BU KADAR KARPUZU KİME YEDİRDİ*

 


19.10.2010 23:24

Ankara’nın ilçelerinin geçim kaynağı, Anadolu’nun birçok yöresinde olduğu gibi tarım ve hayvancılıktır. Birkaç yıl öncesine kadar kimi köyler, bir değil birçok küçük ve büyükbaş hayvan sürüsüne sahipti. Tahıl üretimin yanı sıra alternatif ürünlere de önem verilirdi. şimdilerde durum değişti. Ankara’nın köylüleri izlenen politikalar nedeniyle tarım sektörünün çökmek üzere olduğunu herkesten iyi biliyorlar. Ama onları rahatsız eden ve şikayetçi oldukları bir konu daha var. O da yardım bağımlıları.

Başkent Ankara’ya 50-60 km uzaklıkta, Polatlı, Haymana ya da Bala’ya bağlı köylerde (adları bende saklı) yaşayan kimi çiftçiler sadaka siyasetinden dert yanıyor.

Eskiden bu köylerde en az 5-6 küçükbaş hayvan sürüsü olurmuş. Her sürüde de 200-300 koyun bulunurmuş. şimdilerde 1-2 sürüsü olan köylere gıpta ediliyormuş. Sürülerin azalmasının temel nedeni ise çoban yokluğuymuş. Anlayacağınız artık çobanlar da karaborsada.


*BELEDİYEDEN YARDIM ALIYORUM AİLEMİ GETİREMEM*

Köylüler, çobanların ailelerini köye getirmek istemediklerini, adreslerini Ankara’dan almaktan kaçındıklarını söylüyorlar. Aileler Belediye’de kayıtlı oldukları için başta gıda ve yakacak olmak üzere çeşitli yardımlar kapılarına kadar geliyormuş. Eğer bulundukları adresten ayrıldıkları anlaşılırsa yardımlar kesilirmiş.

Aileleri Ankara’da kalsın, kendileri köye gelsin dediğiniz de ise başka bir sorun ortaya çıkıyormuş. üobanlar, sürüyü araç trafiğinin yoğun olduğu yolların yakınında tutmak ve hayvanlar uyurken otobüse, minibüse binip ailelerini görmek üzere nöbetleşe Ankara’ya gitmek istiyormuş.

Hayvancılıkla ilgili yaşanan birçok soruna bir de çoban derdi eklenince köylüler çareyi sürülerini elden çıkarmakta bulmuş.

üok değil 5-10 yıl öncesine kadar binlerce büyük ve küçükbaş hayvandan oluşan sürülerin bulunduğunu bildiğim bir köyde, bugün sadece *6 inek, 16 koyun* ve birkaç tavuk ile horoz olduğunu gördüğümde yüreğim sızladı.


*BELEDİYE YARDIM VERİYOR NİYE üAPACILIK YAPAYIM?* 

Sadece tahıl değil soğan başta olmak üzere çeşitli sebzelerin üretimini de yapan köylülerin bir başka derdi ise ‘çapacı’ bulamamak. Eskiden Sincan’dan çapacı getiriyorlarmış, ancak belediye yardımları arttıkça, insanların gelmekten vazgeçmiş.

‘Güneşin altında gün boyu çalışarak kazanacağım parayla satın alacaklarımı Belediye zaten yardım olarak kapıma getiriyor. Niye kendimi yorayım’ diyen bu insanlara köylüler verecek yanıt bulamıyormuş. İhtiyaçları olan işçileri Ankara dışından, daha uzaklardan getirdiklerin de ise maliyetler yükseliyormuş. Zor durumda kalan köylüler de başa çıkabilecekleri kadar araziyi ekiyorlarmış.

‘Balık tutmayı öğretmek yerine balık vererek yardım bağımlıları yarattılar. Bu durum tarımı da etkiledi’ diyor köylüler. Kimi köylerde arazilerin yüzde 95’inin bankalardan alınan krediler nedeniyle ipotekli olduğunu söyleyen köylüler, tarımdaki girdi maliyetlerinin ağırlığı ve ürünlerinin para etmemesi yüzünden kente göçün arttığını da anlatıyorlar. ‘Köyde kalıp zar zor geçineceğime Ankara’ya gidip belediye yardımı alırım daha iyi’ diyenlerin çoğaldığını da üzülerek aktarıyorlar.

Yardımlarla ilgili veriler gerçeklerin aynası olarak karşımızda duruyor. Bu nedenle yüz binlerce aileye düzenli yardım dağıttığı bilinen Ankara Büyükşehir Belediyesi’nin yayınladığı kimi verileri aktarmak yararlı olacaktır.

*60 kiloyu bulan yardım paketlerinde, tuvalet ve banyo sabunu, çamaşır ve bulaşık deterjanı, zeytin, beyaz peynir, domates salçası, tuz, makarna, sıvı yağ, un, arpa şehriye, çay, reçel, tahin helva, şeker, pirinç, kuru fasulye, nohut ve bulgur var.* 

*Yardımlar sadece bunlarla sınırlı değil. Melih Gökçek’in Belediye Başkanlığı’na geldiği 1994’den 2008’e kadar olan dönemde 671 bin ton kömür, 127 milyon 883 bin 652 adet ekmek, 20 ton bal, 140 ton balık, 44 bin adet yatak-yastık, 452 bin 747 adet kaban, 410 bin 509 adet çanta ve kırtasiye, 396 bin 985 adet bot, 27 bin 938 ton patates, 7 bin 600 ton soğan, 30 ton tavuk, 1200 ton portakal, 1200 ton elma, 1645 ton karpuz dağıtılmış.*

Tüm bunlara toplu sünnetleri, toplu düğünleri, dağıtılan paraları ve seçimler öncesi artan yardımları da eklerseniz, yardım bağımlılarının ruh halini daha iyi anlarsınız.

Birkaç yıl önce, ‘gün gelecek çiftçiler çoban, çapacı bulamayacak’ denilseydi herhalde gülünüp geçilirdi. Sadaka siyasetinin sonuçlarından sadece birini aktardım. Bu siyaset karşısında ‘muhalefetten tık yok’ desem bana mutlaka kızarlar. Uyumaya devam edenlere ve uyandırmaya çalıştığım için köpürenlere inat konuyu yazmayı sürdüreceğim.


*Gürbüz Evren*
Odatv.com

----------

